# Fudge



## JoJo

Here is Fudge .... 

Fudge is still with her breeder Katie (Lola24 on here) .. Katie and I are friends and I have had puppy updates from day 1  thanks Katie xxx

Fudge has been fully raised in the home, plays wonderfully with Lola, is used to lots of cuddles on the sofa and has been raised with quality care .. therefore she will fit in well to my girls and family life ... oh and health tested parents who were both chosen to compliment each other in health and character .. see Katie & I share lots of breeding talk  

Anyway here she is ... enjoy my choccy girl ... 






































...... and a lovely video on My Dogs Life of Lola & Fudge playing


----------



## Muttley Brody

What lovely photos, love the name as well.


----------



## wellerfeller

Welcome little Fudge muffin!! She is lovely and it is so good to hear of such a great home/ hobby breeder. well done Katie  it's nice at least two will be on here and we will be able to get to know them as they grow up.
Thanks for posting JoJo and congratulations on your new addition, you really are Cockapoo mad  xx


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Kaye & Karen ... life is good with a cockapoo or 3  ...

Need a new avatar .. with my 3 beauties  .....


----------



## Allytoe

She is adorable. Fudge, Fudge Muffin and Choccy Fudge Cake - they're all great, I'd use them all depending on my mood.


----------



## Salfordnurse

She's so sweet, and I love the name...though does make me think of a very childish rhyme. But I'm going to be grown up and not say it!!!

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Fiver

Ahhh gorgeous Fudge....Welcome
Love her name Jo....methinks you've got a food theme going on here
Honey - Picnic - Fudge .... delicious


----------



## JulesB

Oh cockapoo number 3 JoJo!! She's lovely and I bet you can't wait to get her home!! X


----------



## jackster

What a sweet heart,she is truly beautiful.


----------



## Turi

Wow, JoJo you are sneaky aren't you?! Fudge is beautiful... I bet you can't wait. When is she coming home?


----------



## francesjl

Aah ! Congratulations :congrats: JoJo !
A choccy poo, how lovely, I'm jealous , :welcome: to Fudge !


----------



## Sezra

Oh JoJo, Fudge is really beautiful! 

How lovely that she is coming from Katie who we know from here and who is such a fabulous breeder!

Fudge is a very lucky pup to have such a great start in life and to have you as her future Mummy! :hug:

p.s. Don't leave the forum there are lots of nice people on here still who love your posts and to hear about your lovely 'Poos. xx


----------



## Scarlett

Fudge is so adorable!! What a cute little face, and a great name to go with it!


----------



## DB1

So cute, lucky you - you know you will have to add another one later, you need an even number really!


----------



## mandym

Welcome to the forum little fudge!! She is absolutely beautiful,just love her!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo

Allytoe said:


> She is adorable. Fudge, Fudge Muffin and Choccy Fudge Cake - they're all great, I'd use them all depending on my mood.


I can hear myself saying ..go to sleep Fudge Muffin at 6.30 in the morning! lol 

I had two names ready for my choccy poo .. Fudge or Muffin .. however my hubby was not keen to be calling Muffin, Muffin when on walks ... lol .. so Fudge she is ... 



Salfordnurse said:


> She's so sweet, and I love the name...though does make me think of a very childish rhyme. But I'm going to be grown up and not say it!!!
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Simon I don't know the rhyme ????.. I want to know it .. but dont put me off the name now ... xxx



Fiver said:


> Ahhh gorgeous Fudge....Welcome
> Love her name Jo....methinks you've got a food theme going on here
> Honey - Picnic - Fudge .... delicious


Thanks Val .. they are my scrummy girls hey ... as sweet as their names ...next one maybe Cookie or Cupcake .. I do like my sweet food  



JulesB said:


> Oh cockapoo number 3 JoJo!! She's lovely and I bet you can't wait to get her home!! X


Jules I am so excited ... I am coo'ed for far too long for a choccy poo! I still cant believe she is mine ... 



jackster said:


> What a sweet heart,she is truly beautiful.


Ahh thank you so much ... 



Turi said:


> Wow, JoJo you are sneaky aren't you?! Fudge is beautiful... I bet you can't wait. When is she coming home?


Naa not sneaky just wanted to enjoy the excitement myself before sharing it lol, I am so happy .... next weekend is home time  



francesjl said:


> Aah ! Congratulations :congrats: JoJo !
> A choccy poo, how lovely, I'm jealous , :welcome: to Fudge !


Ahh thanks Frances, you can have a Fudge cuddle anytime, I will share her ... only a little cuddle though lol ... xxx



Sezra said:


> Oh JoJo, Fudge is really beautiful!
> 
> How lovely that she is coming from Katie who we know from here and who is such a fabulous breeder!
> 
> Fudge is a very lucky pup to have such a great start in life and to have you as her future Mummy! :hug:
> 
> p.s. Don't leave the forum there are lots of nice people on here still who love your posts and to hear about your lovely 'Poos. xx


Sarah you are right, Katie is a great friend and breeder .. hence why I am happy to have one of her puppies ... We share lots of breedng talk and we sing from the same song book so to speak .... thats good enough for me  



Scarlett said:


> Fudge is so adorable!! What a cute little face, and a great name to go with it!


Oh I know, that little choccy nose .. melts my heart to be honest .. Thank you xxx



DB1 said:


> So cute, lucky you - you know you will have to add another one later, you need an even number really!


ha ha ha thought about that already .. always wanted 4, so I think number 4 should be a JoJo bred puppy


----------



## JoJo

mandym said:


> Welcome to the forum little fudge!! She is absolutely beautiful,just love her!!! xxx


Thanks Mandy .. I know you love the choccies too ... I hope Fudge will be just as lovely as your choccy girls KD & Kenya .. Fudge just melts my heart with that little choccy nose .. 

Katie has been fab at sharing photos and updates since the day she was born, she is a very snuggly girl, loves comfortable beds - fur lined preferred lol, cuddles on Katie's lap, playing with Lola ...maybe she should be called Princess Fudge  ..


----------



## Janev1000

Fudge is so scrummy! she suits her name! The last pic is just adorable. Yes cockapoo No.4 must be a home bred one - that's what I thought your blog was going to announce!! x


----------



## Nanci

Lil Fudge looks exactly like Sami in the face! The coats are the same as well. He is wavy with a touch of curl, has not had a groom yet so not sure of how the adult coat will look. Loved the video . . . they look like sweet playmates already! Precious!


----------



## MillieDog

Hello Fudge, you are a cutie. You will have a ball living with JoJo and her crew.

I love the brown and white one, can I have her  Bet she/he's already going to a loving home.


----------



## JoJo

MillieDog said:


> Hello Fudge, you are a cutie. You will have a ball living with JoJo and her crew.
> 
> I love the brown and white one, can I have her  Bet she/he's already going to a loving home.


Ahh pleased you like her  bring on the mini meet hey  you can have a Fudge cuddle ... 

The choc & white parti is a girl and she is totally gorgeous .... I love the two choccy boys too .. almost picked a boy but just think I may stick to having girls  And the apricot & white is a girl, also very very pretty .... I have been coo'ing over this litter for some time ..will try to add some more photos later .. well got to share the puppy love ...


----------



## MillieDog

JoJo said:


> Ahh pleased you like her  bring on the mini meet hey  you can have a Fudge cuddle ...
> 
> The choc & white parti is a girl and she is totally gorgeous .... I love the two choccy boys too .. almost picked a boy but just think I may stick to having girls  And the apricot & white is a girl, also very very pretty .... I have been coo'ing over this litter for some time ..will try to add some more photos later .. well got to share the puppy love ...


I would love a Fudge cuddle  Defo a mini meet is now in order. I wonder how many of the other puppies will end up on here, I love following the progress of puppies into adulthood


----------



## Salfordnurse

Jojo
Are you encouraging me to be childish?? Lol
The rhyme, I'm surprised you don't know is milk milk lemonade round the corner fudge is made



Simon and Poppy


----------



## JoJo

Salfordnurse said:


> Jojo
> Are you encouraging me to be childish?? Lol
> The rhyme, I'm surprised you don't know is milk milk lemonade round the corner fudge is made
> 
> 
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Thanks for that then Simon, much appreciated my friend lol .. well, she is a Cocka.... POO!!! ... Milk, Milk, Lemonade, and at Katie's house Fudge was made ... see I can be childish too ...   

I could only think of a finger & fudge!!


----------



## Salfordnurse

Sorry I couldn't resist  
I must act more grown up in front of my ballet class friends, don't want them getting the wrong idea!!!

Simon (Poppy is refusing to sign this and is shaking her head in disgust at my childish behaviour)


----------



## JoJo

MillieDog said:


> I would love a Fudge cuddle  Defo a mini meet is now in order. I wonder how many of the other puppies will end up on here, I love following the progress of puppies into adulthood


Ok thats a deal, one Fudge cuddle just for you ... I am sorting some dates  

I am sure Katie will tell new owners about ILMC  ...


----------



## mairi1

Oh she is just delicious  I bet you are bursting to have her home. I always think the choccy poos have a real warmth about them, they look so soft and cuddly with thee most amazing big eyes, I have a choccy sproodle near me who I'm in love with ... I nearly drive off the road every time I pass him  x


----------



## Pollypiglet

Have I missed something or were you keeping this under wraps? Will be interested to see how three work as Pat has a new toy stud dog and just maybe(!). Should get a bigger house first. When will she come home?


----------



## JoJo

Pollypiglet said:


> Have I missed something or were you keeping this under wraps? Will be interested to see how three work as Pat has a new toy stud dog and just maybe(!). Should get a bigger house first. When will she come home?


Hi Sue, no you haven't missed anything lol... I have kept this one to myself .. plus I wasn't enjoying forum life, took a break and thats when Fudge happened ... you know my feeling on having more than 1 cockapoo, go for it life is too short, and all dogs are different so as long as you know your own dogs inside out, you will know when the right time to introduce or not introduce another puppy/dog to the pack .. 

Fudge will be home next weekend, so early puppy mornings here I come ...


----------



## Pollypiglet

JoJo said:


> Hi Sue, no you haven't missed anything lol... I have kept this one to myself .. plus I wasn't enjoying forum life, took a break and thats when Fudge happened ... you know my feeling on having more than 1 cockapoo, go for it life is too short, and all dogs are different so as long as you know your own dogs inside out, you will know when the right time to introduce or not introduce another puppy/dog to the pack ..
> 
> Fudge will be home next weekend, so early puppy mornings here I come ...


With you on this one! Will need an early morning buddy to compare notes so onwards and upwards lets hope the weather holds for the first few weeks of toilet training! Minton comes home after 23 June just 4 weeks of sleeps then I will need total support!!
P.S.Love the name Fudge every time I think maybe another biscuit then I think of Fudge and the dangers of overeating! Still a while to go to 63 stone ( God help the poor woman) but never under estimate the power of "maybe one more cake!" I lost a load of weight when Hattie arrived but now in a comfortable routine so roll on Minton my answer to Slimming World!

P.S. Already thinking of poo 3 as Pat has new stud dog, where will it end!


----------



## JoJo

Pollypiglet said:


> With you on this one! Will need an early morning buddy to compere notes so onwards and upwards lets hope the weather holds for the first few weeks of toilet training! Minton comes home after 23 June just 4 weeks of sleeps then I will need total support!!


Oh Sue I will be your puppy buddy  .. although by the end of June I hope Fudge is settled, responding well to house training, plus following my girls lead with the lazy morning ha ha ha .. I am hoping here .. as my girls are both quite chilled and relaxed in the morning, sometimes they cant even be bothered to go out for a wee when hubby opens the back door (note I said hubby, he is first up in the morning lol) but I can get up for puppies .. funny that!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet

JoJo said:


> Oh Sue I will be your puppy buddy  .. although by the end of June I hope Fudge is settled, responding well to house training, plus following my girls lead with the lazy morning ha ha ha .. I am hoping here .. as my girls are both quite chilled and relaxed in the morning, sometimes they cant even be bothered to go out for a wee when hubby opens the back door (note I said hubby, he is first up in the morning lol) but I can get up for puppies .. funny that!!!


Hattie is just the same I still have to put her out in the garden and say "go for a wee" (god knows what my neighbours think!) when we get up usually around 7 am but like you say getting up for a pup is somehow different! Will be good to think I am not the only one in the garden in my dressing gown!

From my limited experience bitches seem to hold it better than dogs so Minton may be a challenge the need to spray apparently! We will compare notes will be good when I am out in the early hours to think maybe you are to!

P.S. Anyone got a hubby for loan!


----------



## Jedicrazy

:congrats::congrats: Jojo, Fudge is beautiful, what an adorable face she has! I love her. So pleased you have your choccy girl at last! :congrats::congrats:


----------



## deb

Well done you got your chocie baby!


----------



## JoJo

Ahh thanks Clare & Debs ... I am rather excited ... well just a little bit Yippppppyyyyy xxx


----------



## lola24

Hmmmmmm, i recognise that puppy...!!! 

Pleased she has her own thread, princess Fudge deserves it!! Although i will warn you jojo, all this fame and she may go a little more diva than usual!! 

Fudge is cute and clever and sweet and pretty and comical and cuddly and has the loveliest coat (she is also sat on my knee making me type this!!)


----------



## colpa110

Jojo....you sneaky old bird...you really did keep that on quiet 

I knew it would be only a matter of time before you got your choccie girl and how fab you got her from Katie- brilliant arrangement for all parties...if you don't get to a meet soon you will find me knocking on your door!!!


----------



## JoJo

lola24 said:


> Hmmmmmm, i recognise that puppy...!!!
> 
> Pleased she has her own thread, princess Fudge deserves it!! Although i will warn you jojo, all this fame and she may go a little more diva than usual!!
> 
> Fudge is cute and clever and sweet and pretty and comical and cuddly and has the loveliest coat (she is also sat on my knee making me type this!!)



Oh Katie thank you so much for letting me have Princess Fudge  

Give her a big cuddle from me .. oh I am so excited ... she can be a diva for me, by blog need a diva to post about .. can't wait ... xxx


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Jojo....you sneaky old bird...you really did keep that on quiet
> 
> I knew it would be only a matter of time before you got your choccie girl and how fab you got her from Katie- brilliant arrangement for all parties...if you don't get to a meet soon you will find me knocking on your door!!!


I was just about to shout as I could see you were online but had not commented on my Fudge Muffin ... 

Hey you, less of the sneaky ... and more of the old bird lol 

Ok mini meet dates coming out tomorrow ... hey you can pop over anytime ... just dont catch the old bird with her rollers in    not a good look .... 

I am so happy


----------



## lola24

Fudge sends you a huge sloppy lick with an aftershot of puppy breath!!

Thankyou for having her, another one of my pups into a better home than i could have wished for. I have been so lucky that i have found such lovely homes for my pups so far 

They are running us ragged today! Round and round the garden earlier and then a quick dip in the paddling pool, bite to eat, quick nap and now they are charging around the living room annoying the big dogs and terrorising the cat!!

We don't watch TV at the moment!!


----------



## JoJo

Ahh Katie .. you do make me smile ... who needs TV when you have puppies charging around the lounge


----------



## lola24

Not me! But i do need my husband who keeps getting up every 2 mins to clear up a stray wee or poo


----------



## wellerfeller

lola24 said:


> Not me! But i do need my husband who keeps getting up every 2 mins to clear up a stray wee or poo



You are a lucky lady to have a hubby that is happy to help, mine would have a meltdown  he ever even had a pet at all before he met me, now he is over run with dogs and they aren't even ours, I don't think he would be able to cope with 
Wee'ing poo'ing puppies! ...........


----------



## JoJo

Funny what these lovely men will do for the love of a good woman ... well so I keep telling my hubby lol ... He has Honey on his lap right now ... sure there is space for a few more  

Oh do I feel forum life is good at the moment .. or am I just on a Fudge high


----------



## wellerfeller

Ah JoJo I had some good news today too, I received a phone call today from a couple that have just moved to the area from London and need a dog walker for their dogs..........TWO cockapoos called Lola and Bro!!!! I went to meet them and they are soooooo gorgeous, brother and sister, beautifully looked after and so well trained. I am in love :love-eyes::love-eyes: they are toy x show. Can't wait to start!


----------



## karen pearce

hi jojo,its been a while since ive been on here. your post was the first,well......another poo,,,,totally crazy.....but totally understand.
she is adorable.
when do you pick her up?
how is Picnic? Eden has grown up so much, she is a lovely lady, enjoying the sunshine,and all her agility classes. 
we love her more each day.


----------



## lola24

wellerfeller said:


> You are a lucky lady to have a hubby that is happy to help, mine would have a meltdown  he ever even had a pet at all before he met me, now he is over run with dogs and they aren't even ours, I don't think he would be able to cope with
> Wee'ing poo'ing puppies! ...........


Snap Karen!! Well, he had a goldfish that he killed!! Now we have 3 dogs, 2 cats, at the moment 5 puppies and as you can imagine i have brought endless waifs and strays home from work to foster. Poor lad shouldn't have married a vet nurse should he?!!



JoJo said:


> *Funny what these lovely men will do for the love of a good woman* ... well so I keep telling my hubby lol ... He has Honey on his lap right now ... sure there is space for a few more
> 
> Oh do I feel forum life is good at the moment .. or am I just on a Fudge high


He has to today Jojo, its my birthday! arty2:


----------



## wellerfeller

Happy birthday Katie!


----------



## lola24

Thankyou!


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> or am I just on a Fudge high


Imagine if that was possible! :huh:


----------



## JoJo

karen pearce said:


> hi jojo,its been a while since ive been on here. your post was the first,well......another poo,,,,totally crazy.....but totally understand.
> she is adorable.
> when do you pick her up?
> how is Picnic? Eden has grown up so much, she is a lovely lady, enjoying the sunshine,and all her agility classes.
> we love her more each day.


Karen great to hear from you .. you are like me and know all about cockapoo crazy  ... Hope you like Fudge  

Picnic is growing up beautifully, such a good girl, so responsive and I can just read her like a book, I know what she is going to and when, she is always at my side or on my feet ... Picnic likes the sunshine too .. I was on the sun lounger today and she was between my legs .. like I said always with me .. and I love it


----------



## JoJo

Happy Birthday Katie .. don't mention ages .. lol you make me feel far too old ... love you really you young thing. 

Puppy watching .. sounds like the perfect birthday in my opinion


----------



## lola24

I have had a lovely day chilling at home with the husband and the hounds!


----------



## colpa110

JoJo said:


> I was just about to shout as I could see you were online but had not commented on my Fudge Muffin ...
> 
> Hey you, less of the sneaky ... and more of the old bird lol
> 
> Ok mini meet dates coming out tomorrow ... hey you can pop over anytime ... just dont catch the old bird with her rollers in    not a good look ....
> 
> I am so happy


And rightly so - she is gorgeous and really a credit to Katie

BTW :bday::bday::bday::bday: Katie !!!!!


----------



## JoJo

wellerfeller said:


> Ah JoJo I had some good news today too, I received a phone call today from a couple that have just moved to the area from London and need a dog walker for their dogs..........TWO cockapoos called Lola and Bro!!!! I went to meet them and they are soooooo gorgeous, brother and sister, beautifully looked after and so well trained. I am in love :love-eyes::love-eyes: they are toy x show. Can't wait to start!


That is fab .. lots of poo photos for your website and FB page ... I will be watching ... what colours? Part time cockpoo mummy sounds perfect ... still think you need 2 dogs of your own ha ha ha  two work well together


----------



## lola24

Thank you colin!

Now no shouting!! The puppies are asleep- sshhhh!!


----------



## wellerfeller

Lola is a very pretty black and Bro is black and white part, I will be snapping away, as long as their owners say I can of course


----------



## embee

wellerfeller said:


> Lola is a very pretty black and Bro is black and white part, I will be snapping away, as long as their owners say I can of course


What a great job


----------



## embee

lola24 said:


> Fudge sends you a huge sloppy lick with an aftershot of puppy breath!!


You can't beat the smell of puppy


----------



## colpa110

Lovely to see some of us 'veterans' online at the same time - just like old times...ah makes me all fuzzy inside ( or that could just be that one too many glasses of red!!)


----------



## JoJo

ok shhh the puppies are sleeping I am typing quietly lol ... for you Katie 

Ahh they sound lovely Karen .. yes lots of photos would be fab ..


----------



## lola24

speak for yourself colin!! I'm still an adult (and a youngish one at that!!)


----------



## wellerfeller

JoJo is on a fudge high and Colin has been on the vino again........what chance do we have!


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> ok shhh the puppies are sleeping I am typing quietly lol ... for you Katie
> 
> Ahh they sound lovely Karen .. yes lots of photos would be fab ..


Hehe its bliss!! I have 8 dogs, 1 cat and 1 husband snoozing around me!!


----------



## lola24

wellerfeller said:


> JoJo is on a fudge high and Colin has been on the vino again........what chance do we have!


At least it's fluffy and fun!!


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Lovely to see some of us 'veterans' online at the same time - just like old times...ah makes me all fuzzy inside ( or that could just be that one too many glasses of red!!)


Colin just what I was thinking .. we think alike ... by the way I am on a mission ... I want the old forum back ... I personally have had enough of logging on and it being rubbish on here .. so I am having one last stab at forum life and if it fails then I am off .. I want nice member and nice posting .. dont you agree?


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> Colin just what I was thinking .. we think alike ... by the way I am on a mission ... I want the old forum back ... I personally have had enough of logging on and it being rubbish on here .. so I am having one last stab at forum life and if it fails then I am off .. I want nice member and nice posting .. dont you agree?


 :iagree: !!


----------



## JoJo

lola24 said:


> speak for yourself colin!! I'm still an adult (and a youngish one at that!!)


I knew you would have to mention age .. I am giggling far too much .. laughter lines appearing .. its my age, you wouldn't understand this you young thing !!!


----------



## wellerfeller

lola24 said:


> Hehe its bliss!! I have 8 dogs, 1 cat and 1 husband snoozing around me!!


Sound like a wild birthday Katie!


----------



## colpa110

JoJo said:


> Colin just what I was thinking .. we think alike ... by the way I am on a mission ... I want the old forum back ... I personally have had enough of logging on and it being rubbish on here .. so I am having one last stab at forum life and if it fails then I am off .. I want nice member and nice posting .. dont you agree?


Yep, I agree, agree agree... posts should be informative but also FUN. i like to have a laugh...often at my own expense - life it too short. I had not been on much lately either as had got a bit bored with it tbh...definitely been missing your jojo wit!!


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> I knew you would have to mention age .. I am giggling far too much .. laughter lines appearing .. its my age, you wouldn't understand this you young thing !!!


*cough* stillinmytwenties *cough*!! 



wellerfeller said:


> Sound like a wild birthday Katie!


Karen, i have 6 1/2 week old puppies, today started at 6am (cleaning up poo)  

I am hardcore!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller

colpa110 said:


> Yep, I agree, agree agree... posts should be informative but also FUN. i like to have a laugh...often at my own expense - life it too short. I had not been on much lately either as had got a bit bored with it tbh...definitely been missing your jojo wit!!



You saying I am boring???? He he I know what you mean. It all just needs to lighten up a bit. The forum is only as good as its members and I think there is a fab bunch on here. Crackers, bonkers and Cockapoo loopy but good eggs!


----------



## colpa110

Karen ...you boring Zzzzzzzz err of course not LOL


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Yep, I agree, agree agree... posts should be informative but also FUN. i like to have a laugh...often at my own expense - life it too short. I had not been on much lately either as had got a bit bored with it tbh...definitely been missing your jojo wit!!


Colin pleased you agree .. I had to have a break as I was logging on and thinking naaa not for me .. life is way too short and this is a fun cockapoo forum ... we could all make an effort to bring it back to its former glory ... we can do it  its all about being nice after all .. not that hard really ...I guess really a forum is all about its members so we all have to agree what we want for this forum .. I want fluffy, fun, informative, useful and friendly... leave the debates and heated chat for other forums .. which I don't go on lol ... but thats just my opinion .... can't speak for everyone ... maybe mods would like to ask us on a thread ?? just an idea ... anyway I am here now and having fun


----------



## Jukee Doodles

JoJo said:


> Colin just what I was thinking .. we think alike ... by the way I am on a mission ... I want the old forum back ... I personally have had enough of logging on and it being rubbish on here .. so I am having one last stab at forum life and if it fails then I am off .. I want nice member and nice posting .. dont you agree?


JoJo - I also share your wish for the old forum back (as it was with the open, fresh, happy, polite and supportive posts) - though there was still a dark; hidden undercurrent - and so much has changed in that time - that - - - - the "old" forum could now not re-exist as it was - embrace Change and move Forward and help create a new future.

It is only a matter of time before several old "breeding practises" are shown publicly as what they really are - and with the current wave of "indiscriminate breeding" - WE collectively need to - Educate - the buyer of today and tomorrow.

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo

Katie we should get it out in the open .. I am feeling the pressure here ... and I am so happy that I can handle you being in your Twenties and me in my late Thirties .. ok almost 40 ha ha ha ... 

Hey we need Mo on here now .. where is she??


----------



## Jedicrazy

Happy Birthday Katie! 

Jojo, don't even start talking about age, some us are already past the 40 post!


----------



## JoJo

Jukee Doodles said:


> JoJo - I also share your wish for the old forum back (as it was with the open, fresh, happy, polite and supportive posts) - though there was still a dark; hidden undercurrent - and so much has changed in that time - that - - - - the "old" forum could now not re-exist as it was - embrace Change and move Forward and help create a new future.
> 
> It is only a matter of time before several old "breeding practises" are shown publicly as what they really are - and with the current wave of "indiscriminate breeding" - WE collectively need to - Educate - the buyer of today and tomorrow.
> 
> Stephen X


Oh Stephen .. help us keep it upbeat and fun ... no, breeding stuff can be openly be promoted on clubs, websites and blogs, other dog forums but not on here ... you know how I feel about cockapoos and good breeding etc ... but I just dont like some of the threads on here .. I am on a mission to keep this forum happy and upbeat or I am off .. join me in the upbeat change  come on


----------



## wellerfeller

Jukee Doodles said:


> JoJo - I also share your wish for the old forum back (as it was with the open, fresh, happy, polite and supportive posts) - though there was still a dark; hidden undercurrent - and so much has changed in that time - that - - - - the "old" forum could now not re-exist as it was - embrace Change and move Forward and help create a new future.
> 
> It is only a matter of time before several old "breeding practises" are shown publicly as what they really are - and with the current wave of "indiscriminate breeding" - WE collectively need to - Educate - the buyer of today and tomorrow.
> 
> Stephen X



Stephen I think you have the wrong thread! This is for fun stuff and saying hi to JoJo' s new puppy.


----------



## Ali79

Fudge is gorgeous JoJo - looking forward to more updates and photos of her x


----------



## JoJo

Oh yes Fudge .... she is a poppet .. posting on this thread has to be done quietly this evening ... shhh my girl is sleeping ... 

So has Colin finished the wine yet ... 

Clare .. age is just a number .. so I said when turning 38 .. ouch that hurt typing that ... I would rather talk about age than weight lol


----------



## Jedicrazy

JoJo said:


> Clare .. age is just a number .. so I said when turning 38 .. ouch that hurt typing that ... I would rather talk about age than weight lol


i'm with you on that one Jojo, although feeling slightly ashamed as sat here with a glass of wine and bowl full of crisps!!


----------



## colpa110

JoJo said:


> Oh yes Fudge .... she is a poppet .. posting on this thread has to be done quietly this evening ... shhh my girl is sleeping ...
> 
> So has Colin finished the wine yet ...
> 
> Clare .. age is just a number .. so I said when turning 38 .. ouch that hurt typing that ... I would rather talk about age than weight lol


Nope, just opened another bottle....what the hell..you only live once!!! I am meeting Julie ( milliedog) for a walk tomorrow...poor her I don't think she will get much sense out of me tomorrow at this rate

Old , fat but happy!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo

Me and my cake .. you and your wine & crisps .. perfect .. oldies by goodies lol and feeling young .. well actually no I am not feeling young .. I am knackered and need my bed


----------



## wellerfeller

colpa110 said:


> Nope, just opened another bottle....what the hell..you only live once!!! I am meeting Julie ( milliedog) for a walk tomorrow...poor her I don't think she will get much sense out of me tomorrow at this rate
> 
> Old , fat but happy!!!!!!



Do we ever get any sense out of you?


----------



## JoJo

Oh dear .. tell Julie you were having so much fun on the forum that you got drunk .. she won't believe you .. tell her our mission, former glory is needed


----------



## Jedicrazy

colpa110 said:


> Nope, just opened another bottle....what the hell..you only live once!!! I am meeting Julie ( milliedog) for a walk tomorrow...poor her I don't think she will get much sense out of me tomorrow at this rate
> 
> Old , fat but happy!!!!!!


Colin, you are not fat! Old, yes :laugh:Happy, definitely  Enjoy your walk tomorrow


----------



## colpa110

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin, you are not fat! Old, yes :laugh:Happy, definitely  Enjoy your walk tomorrow


Well in the words of Meatloaf ... Two out of three ain't bad!!!


----------



## lola24

And don't spill any of that red wine on betty- you will stain her pink! I don't think she would appreciate the white wine bath afterwards either!! 
Mind you, might stop her itching!


----------



## lola24

And don't spill any of that red wine on betty- you will stain her pink! I don't think she would appreciate the white wine bath afterwards either!! 
Mind you, might stop her itching!


----------



## Jedicrazy

colpa110 said:


> Well in the words of Meatloaf ... Two out of three ain't bad!!!


Meatloaf! Meatloaf! Now you really are showing your age :laugh:


----------



## colpa110

Jedicrazy said:


> Meatloaf! Meatloaf! Now you really are showing your age :laugh:


Anyway who said I was talking about me


----------



## JoJo

Back to age ... Colin no way fat ..  funny not fat .....


----------



## colpa110

lola24 said:


> And don't spill any of that red wine on betty- you will stain her pink! I don't think she would appreciate the white wine bath afterwards either!!
> Mind you, might stop her itching!


A pink parti poo....it would be worth it to stop the itching


----------



## JoJo

Do not wine dye Betty ... I will be after you Colin ... 

My bed is calling me .. but I must say .. I have had so much fun on here this evening  

Nice one Fudge Muffin .. you have made lots of members happy I hope


----------



## Jedicrazy

colpa110 said:


> A pink parti poo....it would be worth it to stop the itching


my dd would love a pink parti 'Poo! come to think of it, so would I


----------



## Jedicrazy

JoJo said:


> Do not wine dye Betty ... I will be after you Colin ...
> 
> My bed is calling me .. but I must say .. I have had so much fun on here this evening
> 
> Nice one Fudge Muffin .. you have made lots of members happy I hope


We're happy for you Jojo :jumping:. You deserve your lovely Fudge Muffin. She is going to a very lovely home and is one lucky 'Poo. Look forward to her updates .


----------



## JoJo

Pink Parti could be a first .... I like different, works for me ..


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> Do not wine dye Betty ... I will be after you Colin ...
> 
> My bed is calling me .. but I must say .. I have had so much fun on here this evening
> 
> Nice one Fudge Muffin .. you have made lots of members happy I hope


Me too jojo, I will give fudge monster an extra big kiss for that! 

Colin, I would love to see a pink parti poo but I believe that jojo would get you!!


----------



## JoJo

ha ha ha pink is fine but wine dyed .. I just don't like wine ...


----------



## colpa110

Nmh could be a way of finally getting to meet Jojo and the girls...I have been waiting patiently......oooops, sorry Betty I didnt mean it!!


----------



## JoJo

We are in tha car and ready to come and rescue Betty ... JoJo in her Pj's ummm nice first meet lol .... Colin I have the diary out ... tomorrow mini meet dates coming your way!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Jojo, you better get those dates sorted or we'll be in the car to yours! I want a Fudge cuddle :hug:


----------



## JoJo

Will do promise xxx Right my cockapoo buddies I need my bed ... love and hugs JoJo and thanks for the lovely up beat chat on here tonight .. really good fun


----------



## mariag

Well I just had to read every page of this thread & have been highly entertained.......more threads like this please 

Anyway more importantly JoJo how could you have kept little Princess Fudge Muffin a secret!!!! She's absolutely adorable.
..............now what colour do you have next on your list?


----------



## JoJo

Ha ha ha I am forum'ed out this morning .. that was so much fun last night ... I really did feel the forum was back to its good old days .. keep up the happy, fun and helpful threads ... it really makes this forum a fun one to visit  

Going to shower and washed my girls today .. may post some fluffy photos later .. xxx


----------



## JoJo

mariag said:


> Well I just had to read every page of this thread & have been highly entertained.......more threads like this please
> 
> Anyway more importantly JoJo how could you have kept little Princess Fudge Muffin a secret!!!! She's absolutely adorable.
> ..............now what colour do you have next on your list?


Pleased you like her ... she wasn't really a secret .. I just wasn't enjoy the forum, took a break and was actually going to leave .. so thought naa I will just enjoy this little choccy to myself for a while.... however I am back on a mission to get all members enjoying the forum like the good old days .. a forum is all about its members so lets keep it fun, helpful, fun and a nice community .. we can actually support the admin team and tell them what we want   

Oh and next colour on my list is the pink parti  ha ha ha .. naa it will one of my own puppies 

I will get soem more Fudge photos added ... I knwo we all love photos on here


----------



## Soo

Ooooooh choccy Fudge, simply gorgeous!

Congrats on your new baby JoJo x


----------



## JoJo

Thank you so much Sheilagh .. pleased you like her ... think you need a choccy too ha ha ha .. I know you are cockapoo crazy too xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

She's beautiful JoJo!
Can't believe you finally have your choccy girl 
Haven't been online much recently, so is she home now or still with Katie?
Not sure how old she is or anything, sorry haha xx


----------



## JoJo

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> She's beautiful JoJo!
> Can't believe you finally have your choccy girl
> Haven't been online much recently, so is she home now or still with Katie?
> Not sure how old she is or anything, sorry haha xx


Thanks Laura ... she is still with Katie .. but next weekend is home time ... yippy ... she is 7 weeks old .. & as cute a choc chip should be ... a cuddly girl, suits me fine .. 

Hey where you been? I hope you are well, have you just been busy? I havent been on here much either ... popped on and quickly off again, as it was dull or unwelcoming .. but that is all about the change lol ..... the sun is here and we are all happy and smiley ....


----------



## EvaClareEva

love the colour she looks gorgeous xx


----------



## JoJo

EvaClareEva said:


> love the colour she looks gorgeous xx


Thanks Clare xxx


----------



## MillieDog

What a lovely happy thread.
Just for info, Colin was not hung over this morning, well not noticeably and I was pretty clear headed. Alas I missed all the banter last night, out at a party.

JoJo looking forward to lots of photos of all three of your girls. One week to go, brilliant


----------



## Bertie Brown

Oh wow JoJo you've finaly got your choccy poo how fab!!! Fudge is gorgeous and I bet you can't wait for the weekend to hurry up and come! Now Bertie's got two new girls to meet 

xxx


----------



## Nadhak

Yeah! How did I MISS that you were getting another Poo - Fudge Poo - how gorgeous! 
You lucky lady - cannot wait for next weeks update x
Good luck and lots of PUPPY Hugs x


----------



## Pollypiglet

Nadhak said:


> Yeah! How did I MISS that you were getting another Poo - Fudge Poo - how gorgeous!
> You lucky lady - cannot wait for next weeks update x
> Good luck and lots of PUPPY Hugs x


I thought I had missed something too but not so Hattie is so impressed that Fudge has made a sneaky entrance but no more, her every move will scrutrinised and we will all be waiting to compare notes! Maybe we need a self help group Cockapoos Anonymous we could all meet and discuss our addiction! I really need to get a bigger house to feed my addiction so eventually I can get Poo 3 & (4!).


----------



## colpa110

Bertie Brown said:


> Oh wow JoJo you've finaly got your choccy poo how fab!!! Fudge is gorgeous and I bet you can't wait for the weekend to hurry up and come! Now Bertie's got two new girls to meet
> 
> xxx


Hey Clare ..you are doing better than the rest of us...we are still waiting to meet Honey and miss cockapoo herself

Was wondering where you had disappeared to....lots of posts ..then nothing...
Hope you are OK...would be nice to meet up again soon xx


----------



## JoJo

Thanks my cockapoo buddies ...  really loved this thread ... oh and yippy I am a choccy poo owner .... soon !!!


----------



## lola24

Jojo, i have just sent you a pic to put on here- fudge playing her new favorite game........


----------



## JoJo

Ok photo on its way ....  not got it yet xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown

colpa110 said:


> Hey Clare ..you are doing better than the rest of us...we are still waiting to meet Honey and miss cockapoo herself
> 
> Was wondering where you had disappeared to....lots of posts ..then nothing...
> Hope you are OK...would be nice to meet up again soon xx


 hehehe I know, I am lucky in that I've met JoJo, her family and at the time Honey and Oakley. It would be really nice for us all to meet and see JoJo's new additions Picnic and now Fudge, maybe one day soon we'll get to do that  

I know, I've not been on here much lately, I've been a bit manic with work and organising a friend's wedding and Bertie had an op on 11th May to remove his anal glands. He's loads better now but the week after the op was awful! I'll post a thread about it.


----------



## DONNA

Only just read your post cograts on the new puppy how exciting ,knew you had a soft spot for a choccy baby ,lots of puppy pictures please xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoJo

Bertie Brown said:


> hehehe I know, I am lucky in that I've met JoJo, her family and at the time Honey and Oakley. It would be really nice for us all to meet and see JoJo's new additions Picnic and now Fudge, maybe one day soon we'll get to do that
> 
> I know, I've not been on here much lately, I've been a bit manic with work and organising a friend's wedding and Bertie had an op on 11th May to remove his anal glands. He's loads better now but the week after the op was awful! I'll post a thread about it.


Shhh don't tell them how nice I really am  ok crazy .... yes lets get together again ... see if Honey can bark any louder .. oh and get our choccy poos together  .. you know how much I love Bertie and his coat is scrummy... wonder if Fudge will fade 

Oh Clare, would really really useful for other onwers if you could share your experience ref Berties anal gland ... pleased he is ok now though .. give him a hug from me xxx


----------



## JoJo

Ok a few more photos for you ...

Here is Fudge with her sisters and brothers a few weeks ago .. dinner time ...think they were approx 4 weeks old here ... but what a cute photo .. wanted them all ...











Here she is having a nail trim by Katie 












And here is the photo Katie sent me last night, this is Fudge's new game, dig all the water out of the water bowl (see the wet carpet).. oh then when its empty she likes to sit in the bowl ... think I am going to busy next week ... but with lots of laughter it seems


----------



## colpa110

What cute photo's ...you are going to be a busy girl...I don't know how you do it...just got over tPicnic's puppy stages and then you go ans get another...
you really are cockapoo puppy crazy  ( or just a glutten for punishment!!)


----------



## colpa110

Clare

Sorry to hear about Bertie... I know he has always ''suffered'' lets hope this will make his life a little better. As JoJo says it would be a really interesting read for other poo owners...


----------



## JoJo

The time is right Colin ... She will be settled and in a routine in a few weeks  she will follow my girls lead and be a little choccy darling ... well thats the plan lol .. and if not well I like be busy, keep me off here causing trouble lol ... right better walk my girls whilst its still cool   be back tonight for some forum fun  

Hey if she is a handful .. I will invite you over to give me a hand.. red wine will be waiting   .. a few bottles ..


----------



## Janev1000

Ah the feeding pic is lovely. I love the apricot girl too. I have a weakness for apricot at the moment. Saw her in the ad and you are right JoJo in that she is very very pretty. Looks like a yummy and healthy litter


----------



## JoJo

Jane don't be tempted ... I know what you are like lol ...the apricot girls has little white paws .. ahhhh


----------



## MillieDog

JoJo said:


> Shhh don't tell them how nice I really am  ok crazy .... yes lets get together again ... see if Honey can bark any louder .. oh and get our choccy poos together  .. you know how much I love Bertie and his coat is scrummy... wonder if Fudge will fade
> 
> Oh Clare, would really really useful for other onwers if you could share your experience ref Berties anal gland ... pleased he is ok now though .. give him a hug from me xxx


Poor Bertie, didn't realise he was suffering that much. Hope he feels more comfortable now 

JoJo if you disappear off to the south coast and see Clare & Bertie, I need to know. I may well be down there. Clare, I'm down there this long weekend if you fancy a beach walk. Not sure which part you're on?

Loving the new updates. They are all sooo lovely. Showed hubby, who told me to slow down  He's being Mr Sensible and putting the brakes on Mrs Impetuous


----------



## lady amanda

While I was away!!!! you broke the news!!! eeeee! 
Love her so much! wish I could have one!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown

MillieDog said:


> Poor Bertie, didn't realise he was suffering that much. Hope he feels more comfortable now
> 
> JoJo if you disappear off to the south coast and see Clare & Bertie, I need to know. I may well be down there. Clare, I'm down there this long weekend if you fancy a beach walk. Not sure which part you're on?
> 
> Loving the new updates. They are all sooo lovely. Showed hubby, who told me to slow down  He's being Mr Sensible and putting the brakes on Mrs Impetuous


Bertie and I are in Portsmouth, whereabouts are you visiting this weekend? I know Bertie would love a beach walk and it's his 2nd birthday on Friday (1st June) so I was planning on taking him somewhere nice over the weekend to celebrate


----------



## Rufini

Late to congradulate but yeay Jojo! I am glad you found your choccie girl  Can I put my name down for a pup


----------



## colpa110

Hey if she is a handful .. I will invite you over to give me a hand.. red wine will be waiting   .. a few bottles ..[/QUOTE]


It's a deal!!!!


----------



## Sezra

Aaaaw! Lovely pictures! Love the one of them all having their dinner.


----------



## MillieDog

Bertie Brown said:


> Bertie and I are in Portsmouth, whereabouts are you visiting this weekend? I know Bertie would love a beach walk and it's his 2nd birthday on Friday (1st June) so I was planning on taking him somewhere nice over the weekend to celebrate


I'll be in Christchurch, do you ever head over that way towards Lymington?
It may be too far I don't know.

If you do fancy it I'm free on Friday, I'll have one guest gone home and waiting for hubby to arrive late Friday  We bumped into Maria and Oakley near Lymington at Easter, thanks to Clare (Obi's) good observational skills 

Sorry JoJo hijacking your thread


----------



## Janev1000

Me....impulsive?.....only when it comes to cockapoos! No, we have a holiday planned before I can get poo no. 2, so 'Plan A' is still in operation! x


----------



## JoJo

MillieDog said:


> I'll be in Christchurch, do you ever head over that way towards Lymington?
> It may be too far I don't know.
> 
> If you do fancy it I'm free on Friday, I'll have one guest gone home and waiting for hubby to arrive late Friday  We bumped into Maria and Oakley near Lymington at Easter, thanks to Clare (Obi's) good observational skills
> 
> Sorry JoJo hijacking your thread


No probs at all .. Hope you sort out a get together  enjoy this thread .. its a happy puppy one


----------



## mandym

What a fun thread! I love the pic of the puppies all feeding,what a gorgeous litter! Hope Bertie is feeling better soon,my friends cockapoo coco has had awful problems with her anal glands xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Those photos are soooooo cute, especially the one of them all lined up for dinner! Katie, are there any left? I want one!! 

Jojo, your little Fudge sounds cheeky and clearly likes having a bath...in her water bowl!


----------



## lola24

maybe 

i could post you 1 of 3!!


----------



## colpa110

Do they not all have home yet??? Mmmmm


----------



## JoJo

Colin and Clare .. yes lets have siblings


----------



## lola24

Let's just say there is scope for a couple more to head down south!


----------



## JoJo

I can't take two Katie lol .. sounds like Princess Fudge is going to be a diva already .. but do think little miss apricot is pretty and choccy boy is very scrummy   

My daughter wanted Clare's Daisy  .. so good choice there Clare xxx


----------



## embee

Awwwww so sweet and all lovely but it would have to be the apricot for me...


----------



## Jedicrazy

embee said:


> Awwwww so sweet and all lovely but it would have to be the apricot for me...


 tempted for no.3 Mandy ?


----------



## JoJo

embee said:


> Awwwww so sweet and all lovely but it would have to be the apricot for me...


Thought of you as soon as I saw her   .. lovely markings too ... little white socks ... oh I do love puppies ... and cockapoo puppies just melt my heart


----------



## lola24

embee said:


> Awwwww so sweet and all lovely but it would have to be the apricot for me...


Mandy, any chance of having a puppy/ adult pic of your gorgeous girls? I nave never had an apricot so don't really know what to expect in terms of her colouring and whether it will fade.....(and it gives us a chance to swoon over some more lovely poos!)


----------



## JoJo

She may fade a little bit Katie .. She is a pale apricot rather than the deeper colouring but her markings are beautiful ...


----------



## colpa110

JoJo said:


> I can't take two Katie lol .. sounds like Princess Fudge is going to be a diva already .. but do think little miss apricot is pretty and choccy boy is very scrummy
> 
> My daughter wanted Clare's Daisy  .. so good choice there Clare xxx


Which one is Daisy??


----------



## Jedicrazy

colpa110 said:


> Which one is Daisy??


 Daisy is the brown/white parti. Jojo created a thread for her for Clare .


----------



## embee

lola24 said:


> Mandy, any chance of having a puppy/ adult pic of your gorgeous girls? I nave never had an apricot so don't really know what to expect in terms of her colouring and whether it will fade.....(and it gives us a chance to swoon over some more lovely poos!)


I have tons of pictures... Both my girls were a deep gold as babies, Flo has lightened but I would still describe her as apricot rather than buff or blonde. Remy on the other hand has darkened and is a good deep, red/apricot. I'm not quite up to adding pics from my Ipad but there is a whole load of pictures at this link http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/gallery.html which are in date order starting with Flo then introducing Remy. They started off the same gold colour but in the last photos you'll see their adult colouring is quite different. Remy started to lighten between 4-8 weeks but by 9 weeks I could see her colour darkening quite easily at the base of her coat. Your litter are gorgeous, you must be very proud.


----------



## lola24

embee said:


> I have tons of pictures... Both my girls were a deep gold as babies, Flo has lightened but I would still describe her as apricot rather than buff or blonde. Remy on the other hand has darkened and is a good deep, red/apricot. I'm not quite up to adding pics from my Ipad but there is a whole load of pictures at this link http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/gallery.html which are in date order starting with Flo then introducing Remy. They started off the same gold colour but in the last photos you'll see their adult colouring is quite different. Remy started to lighten between 4-8 weeks but by 9 weeks I could see her colour darkening quite easily at the base of her coat. Your litter are gorgeous, you must be very proud.


Aww thanks so much, will have a peek at this- I do love your girls!
I am so proud of my puppies (stop giggling jojo!), they truly are a fantastic litter. I couldn't ask for a better dog than Lola, (big sister to this litter) she has such a beautiful girl in every way and even those who weren't keen on the idea of me making cockapoos are now lining up for a future puppy! 
I really have a soft spot for this girl, jojo knows only too well that have had to really hold myself back as I so want to keep her but now is just not the right time. Maybe one day in the future I will get my apricot girl............


----------



## embee

Katie, you may have covered this already but I haven't been on ILMC much. Are they an F2 litter and what colour was dad? So interesting that you have such a wide range of colours in the litter.


----------



## lola24

To be honest, I haven't posted anything about them until jojo announced fudge. 

They are an f1 litter, working x mini. Mum is black with white tuxedo working cocker and dad is a choc/ white min poodle which carries the phantom and parti gene. Mum came from a mixed coloured litter- her mum was red and there were Choc/white pups too. Murphy (the poodle sire) throws some amazing colours and is such a fantastic laid back boy.

I love cockapoos, they never fail to surprise me with their variety!


----------



## Emily+Harry

awwww Fudge you are gorgeous!!!!! I am going to love looking at Fudge's pics as a fellow chocci poo  So happy you finally got your Chocci JoJo  xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

Jedicrazy said:


> Daisy is the brown/white parti. Jojo created a thread for her for Clare .



I LOVE Daisy!! She is beautiful! :love-eyes:


----------



## KCsunshine

Awww JoJo she is soo lovely, I love her name too, you sound like you are on cloud 9. Lucky Fudge to join your family!


----------



## JoJo

Ahh thanks .. so pleased you like her .. yep I am really happy, skipping around the lounge .. you know me .. happy and a little crazy


----------



## Bertie Brown

MillieDog said:


> I'll be in Christchurch, do you ever head over that way towards Lymington?
> It may be too far I don't know.
> 
> If you do fancy it I'm free on Friday, I'll have one guest gone home and waiting for hubby to arrive late Friday  We bumped into Maria and Oakley near Lymington at Easter, thanks to Clare (Obi's) good observational skills
> 
> Sorry JoJo hijacking your thread


Christchurch is about an hours drive away so not too far but unfortunately I'm working Friday - I did have the day off originally to spend it with Bertie on his actual birthday but I've had to cancel it - boo! I was planning on taking Bertie out Saturday - although come to think of it I'll be taking him out Sunday, Monday and Tuesday too - can't wait for the long bank holiday weekend!

Yes, sorry JoJo for thread crashing - only a few more days to wait until Princess Fudge cuddly bum comes home


----------



## JoJo

Don't worry you can crash my thread anytime .. ha ha ha .. just wish I could join you in a meet up


----------



## Bertie Brown

JoJo said:


> Don't worry you can crash my thread anytime .. ha ha ha .. just wish I could join you in a meet up


Ah yes it would be so, so lovely to see you again - I'm sure one day soon we'll manage it  xxx


----------



## JoJo

Yes a day at the beach would be lovely  ...


----------



## n1ven

Hi JoJo, 

Have just seen your new puppy from Katie, Fudge looks gorgeous!!!

Just wanted to know where you got him from as we are based in Newbury and would love a dog like yours. 

Any help gratefully received!!

Simon


----------



## JoJo

Hi Simon .. Pleased you like Fudge and thank you .. she is bred by Katie from York .. you will find Katie on Breeders Online or on here member name Lola24 ..


----------



## Anna

She is gorgeous JoJo


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

JoJo said:


> Thanks Laura ... she is still with Katie .. but next weekend is home time ... yippy ... she is 7 weeks old .. & as cute a choc chip should be ... a cuddly girl, suits me fine ..
> 
> Hey where you been? I hope you are well, have you just been busy? I havent been on here much either ... popped on and quickly off again, as it was dull or unwelcoming .. but that is all about the change lol ..... the sun is here and we are all happy and smiley ....


Took me a while to find the reply! Haha, very popular thread, although wouldn't have expected anything less 

Bet you're very excited then! She's gorgeous  When do you pick her up?

Things are okay here  & yeah been pretty busy with work and things, still try and get on here to see what's happening, just haven't posted as much. Booked a holiday so will be leaving in a couple of weeks for 2 weeks which will be nice  Although will miss my babies 

Hope things are okay with you? x


----------



## JoJo

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Took me a while to find the reply! Haha, very popular thread, although wouldn't have expected anything less
> 
> Bet you're very excited then! She's gorgeous  When do you pick her up?
> 
> Things are okay here  & yeah been pretty busy with work and things, still try and get on here to see what's happening, just haven't posted as much. Booked a holiday so will be leaving in a couple of weeks for 2 weeks which will be nice  Although will miss my babies
> 
> Hope things are okay with you? x


I am pleased you like her Laura .. collect her at the weekend and can't wait tbh. 

Oh where are you off too? Don't make me too jealous though  .. oh yes you will miss your babies so much ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

JoJo said:


> I am pleased you like her Laura .. collect her at the weekend and can't wait tbh.
> 
> Oh where are you off too? Don't make me too jealous though  .. oh yes you will miss your babies so much ...


Oh wow really exciting! Can't believe you kept it a secret! Lol.
Going to Turkey  Really guna miss them! 
They've just been groomed today haha, Izzie's been scalped bless her! And they haven't trimmed Poppy so she's guna be too warm!


----------



## JoJo

Oh I am jealous .. lucky you .. enjoy it  

Now we need grooming photos please ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

JoJo said:


> Oh I am jealous .. lucky you .. enjoy it
> 
> Now we need grooming photos please ...


Thanks  I will do 
I'll get some tomorrow, at Luke's now, Poppy doesn't really look different, just fatter because her hair is all puffy haha, but Izzie has no coat left bless her, alhtough at least she won't be cold!


----------



## JoJo

Ahh cool short coats are needed in this weather .. although think it is goingto get cooler .. by hey I am not a weather man lol ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

JoJo said:


> Ahh cool short coats are needed in this weather .. although think it is goingto get cooler .. by hey I am not a weather man lol ...


Yeah I think it is, but Izzie will be ready for when it comes back haha, but Poppy isn't yet, she's still way too warm!


----------



## JoJo

oh yes I predict a hot summer .. lol .. I am always hopeful for nice weather and dry dog walks but hey .. 

oh Laura is the whole family going to Turkey .. or just you and Luke? .. is there room for a JoJo lol ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

JoJo said:


> oh yes I predict a hot summer .. lol .. I am always hopeful for nice weather and dry dog walks but hey ..
> 
> oh Laura is the whole family going to Turkey .. or just you and Luke? .. is there room for a JoJo lol ...


I'm sure there'll be more hot unbearable weather haha.
Yeah the whole family, me, Luke, mum, dad and sister, i'm sure a JoJo could fit in my suitcase though with my dogs  I'll just not take clothes!


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> oh yes I predict a hot summer .. lol .. I am always hopeful for nice weather and dry dog walks but hey ..
> 
> oh Laura is the whole family going to Turkey .. or just you and Luke? .. *is there room for a JoJo lol *...


Ahem, you are going nowhere lady- you have a job to do!! Me on the other hand........................ Laura, any room in the suitcase??


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

lola24 said:


> Ahem, you are going nowhere lady- you have a job to do!! Me on the other hand........................ Laura, any room in the suitcase??


Haha, fight it out amongst yourselves  Not sure I could fit a JoJo & a Katie in the suitcase! Lol, do all the pups have homes Katie?


----------



## JoJo

Oh yes silly me .. I was taking Fudge Muffin with me actually .. 

Ok Katie you deserve the break more than me ... Laura book me in for next year ... I have a choccy poo to train lol ... 

Have a fab time with all the family ...


----------



## lola24

almost...........


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> Oh yes silly me .. I was taking Fudge Muffin with me actually ..
> 
> Ok Katie you deserve the break more than me ... Laura book me in for next year ... I have a choccy poo to train lol ...
> 
> Have a fab time with all the family ...


Oh you couldn't take fudge, she would have emptied the pool before you two had downed your first cocktails (was gonna name one but i wouldn't want to get Jojo giggling )


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

JoJo said:


> Oh yes silly me .. I was taking Fudge Muffin with me actually ..
> 
> Ok Katie you deserve the break more than me ... Laura book me in for next year ... I have a choccy poo to train lol ...
> 
> Have a fab time with all the family ...


Haha I would have expected Fudge to join! She looks very cute, it was in my plan for stealing her 

& okay, you're booked for next year  lol.


----------



## JoJo

No Fudge & I will stay here and chill out on the sofa ... what I meant to say is.. Fudge & I will crack on with lots of puppy training, socialising and house training ... with a cuddle now and again .. if I am a good girl, that is


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha, sounds like fun JoJo, hope you enjoy your little pup! & hope Honey and Picnic are good


----------



## JoJo

Katie what is my Fudge up to at the moment?

Tell me she is being a good girl pleasseeee xxx


----------



## lola24

Sleeping zzzzzzzzzz!! She has had a busy morning of attacking the mop, chasing her brothers and sisters, killing another puppy pad, conquering the steps outside and of course emptying the water bowl!!
She made me laugh last night, she usually comes and sits in front of the sofa to be picked up for a cuddle. Last night she decided to give it a go getting up on her own- never gonna happen!! She got so angry with herself for not being able to do it she had a real little diva strop!!
I will add that this was made worse as a certain apricot girl bounced off the beanbag straight onto the sofa next to me and sat looking very proud of herself!!


----------



## JoJo

Made me smile ... tell that apricot girl to stop showing off in front of Fudge .. oh these two sound rather close  I can see this apricot girl is going to be a show off lol ... what a pretty show off though .. don't worry Fudge I will teach you how to get on my lap with pleasure ..


----------



## colpa110

What a naughty little Apricot girl you are


----------



## lola24

lola24 said:


> speak for yourself colin!! I'm still an adult (and a youngish one at that!!)


Oh knickers- it seems i turned into a senior cockapoo since i posted this!!
Just got the fright of my life, i know im a year older but hey i'm not THAT old!!!


----------



## lola24

Hey Jojooooo and Claaaare,

The vet popped in today to give this lot their healthchecks before going to their new homes- they are all fine. They behaved very well whilst she looked at them and listened to their hearts. 
Unfortunately Lola (i think it was her as i saw her talking to them this morning) gave them the heads up on who this person was, so they all decided to try and eat her alive- from the toes up!!


----------



## Pollypiglet

This is the BEST antidote to all the political stuff of the last two days. This is what I joined for, love it and want to be part of it so will bore you all with Minton updates after 23 June (book your holidays now!!)


----------



## lola24

Pollypiglet said:


> This is the BEST antidote to all the political stuff of the last two days. This is what I joined for, love it and want to be part of it so will bore you all with Minton updates after 23 June (book your holidays now!!)


Good good Sue!! I am planning a big fat boring Lola update soon too!!


----------



## wellerfeller

Lol, love that Lola gave the heads up. It's funny that dogs can sense a vet a mile off. Mind you Weller loves the vet at the end of our road but he has only ever been there to get the chop.........funny boy!


----------



## Emma

Awwwwww JoJo! She is just beautiful, you must keep us well updated with pics. And pics of her big sisters too hehe! When does the new arrival arrive (?!) Lol Emma x


----------



## lola24

wellerfeller said:


> Lol, love that Lola gave the heads up. It's funny that dogs can sense a vet a mile off. Mind you Weller loves the vet at the end of our road but he has only ever been there to get the chop.........funny boy!


I work with this vet 3/4 days a week and the girls come with me so they all know her well. I think my lot are more suspicious of me as a lot of the things that they need doing, i do it! 
I live very close to work and those dogs who are scared of me in a uniform are fine if they meet me in normal clothes!!


----------



## Pollypiglet

wellerfeller said:


> Lol, love that Lola gave the heads up. It's funny that dogs can sense a vet a mile off. Mind you Weller loves the vet at the end of our road but he has only ever been there to get the chop.........funny boy!


Wish my vet would 'drop in' for a health check! he is so yummy! Sorry to say if the other partner is on duty (very capeable but no 'bedside manner!) I do try to get an appointment with Chris. He was so lovely when he euthenased my terrier Daisy he rang me twice that day to make sure I was OK and sent me a card! I have to stop making up excuses to visit him! Problem is he is booked up ages in advance. Will be booking Minton in even though I don't pick him up until after 23 June! Sorry to say bedside manner wins every time. (I an under no illusion they know how to maintain a good customer base but hey! the experience is worth it.)


----------



## lola24

Pollypiglet said:


> Wish my vet would 'drop in' for a health check! he is so yummy! Sorry to say if the other partner is on duty (very capeable but no 'bedside manner!) I do try to get an appointment with Chris. He was so lovely when he euthenased my terrier Daisy he rang me twice that day to make sure I was OK and sent me a card! I have to stop making up excuses to visit him! Problem is he is booked up ages in advance. Will be booking Minton in even though I don't pick him up until after 23 June! Sorry to say bedside manner wins every time. (I an under no illusion they know how to maintain a good customer base but hey! the experience is worth it.)


Haha, Jo (the vet) is a good friend and i have worked with her for the last 10 years- she is always happy for a puppy snuggle!!

We have a young australian vet at the moment- not only has he done wonders for staff morale but the client numbers (mostly women) have shot up!!!! Unfortunately he is just a locum so has to go back


----------



## JoJo

So pleased my Fudge's health check was all ok  Sorry about the toe chewing Jo the vet ...

And Sue you have just made me laugh so much .. vets with a bedside manner .. I think MandyM has a rather good looking male vet .. hence why she has 9 dogs lol, she a naughty girl ... Sue you need at least 4 cockapoos just for more vet visits ...


----------



## Pollypiglet

JoJo said:


> So pleased my Fudge's health check was all ok  Sorry about the toe chewing Jo the vet ...
> 
> And Sue you have just made me laugh so much .. vets with a bedside manner .. I think MandyM has a rather good looking male vet .. hence why she has 9 dogs lol, she a naughty girl ... Sue you need at least 4 cockapoos just for more vet visits ...


I have joined Healthy Pet Club you get checks at 6 and 9 months even if you don't need them ( somehow I need them!). Minton will be enrolled (poor love) even before I pick him up any excuse!


----------



## Pollypiglet

lola24 said:


> Haha, Jo (the vet) is a good friend and i have worked with her for the last 10 years- she is always happy for a puppy snuggle!!
> 
> We have a young australian vet at the moment- not only has he done wonders for staff morale but the client numbers (mostly women) have shot up!!!! Unfortunately he is just a locum so has to go back


Would he like a stint in the Westcountry! Can recommend a good practice!


----------



## wellerfeller

Pollypiglet said:


> Wish my vet would 'drop in' for a health check! he is so yummy! Sorry to say if the other partner is on duty (very capeable but no 'bedside manner!) I do try to get an appointment with Chris. He was so lovely when he euthenased my terrier Daisy he rang me twice that day to make sure I was OK and sent me a card! I have to stop making up excuses to visit him! Problem is he is booked up ages in advance. Will be booking Minton in even though I don't pick him up until after 23 June! Sorry to say bedside manner wins every time. (I an under no illusion they know how to maintain a good customer base but hey! the experience is worth it.)


Lol, it's funny what a tasty vet can do for a practice I used to date a tasty vet, until I woke up and realised he was like an entire dog and should have booked himself in for the chop!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet

wellerfeller said:


> Lol, it's funny what a tasty vet can do for a practice I used to date a tasty vet, until I woke up and realised he was like an entire dog and should have booked himself in for the chop!!!


Well you know what they say once the 'offending articals' appear it is off to the vet! So much easier once all that hormone stuff is out of the picture!


----------



## JoJo

Pollypiglet said:


> I have joined Healthy Pet Club you get checks at 6 and 9 months even if you don't need them ( somehow I need them!). Minton will be enrolled (poor love) even before I pick him up any excuse!


Ahh Minton .. off to see the dishy vet again ...


----------



## Pollypiglet

JoJo said:


> Ahh Minton .. off to see the dishy vet again ...


Think he may get suspicious if I keep getting puppies! May have to develope a new stratagy maybe I could persuade him over to the equine division that opens up a whole new area of possibility!


----------



## Tressa

wellerfeller said:


> Lol, it's funny what a tasty vet can do for a practice I used to date a tasty vet, until I woke up and realised he was like an entire dog and should have booked himself in for the chop!!!


So funny


----------



## Jedicrazy

This is cracking me up :laugh: My vet has a terrible bed side manner and is definitely not a looker! Not even the randiest (sp?) entire male would want to hump his leg  gosh I hope he never ever reads this forum


----------



## Pollypiglet

Will be on the phone on Wed next week to book Minton's jabs any excuse to visit the vet!


----------



## lola24

Hey Jojo- i am having a snuggle on the sofa with your puppy right now!!


----------



## wellerfeller

Ah Katie, the house will be so empty when the babies have gone to their forever homes  will you breed from Izzie again or is she all done now?


----------



## JoJo

Oh Katie .. enjoy her while you can  3 sleeps, yippy .. I must enjoy a few early nights whilst I can lol ... 

What time is Fudge Muffin getting up in the morning?


----------



## lola24

I know 
Not sure about another litter from her, i think i will give it 18months or so and see then but if i did it would be her last. 

It's great with 5 puppies - you can just rotate them for cuddles!!


----------



## wellerfeller

She certainly makes lovely babies. You must be very proud of your girl.


----------



## JoJo

Oh Katie ... 5 puppies on cuddle rotation .. I bet it is wonderful .. I appreciate the hard work element too .. but the cuddles make it all worth it ...


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> Oh Katie .. enjoy her while you can  3 sleeps, yippy .. I must enjoy a few early nights whilst I can lol ...
> 
> What time is Fudge Muffin getting up in the morning?


When i wake her up!! This lot have been lazy the last few days- hubby gets up and goes to work at 7.15am. He walks down the hall past the utility room where they are (with a baby gate on the door), into the kitchen and faffs around for 45mins or so. Not a peep out of them!! This morning i got up at *cough 8.30am cough* and they were still asleep!! 

The minute i wake them up, thats it!! Full of life (read 'hell'!)


----------



## lola24

wellerfeller said:


> She certainly makes lovely babies. You must be very proud of your girl.


Thank you Karen  She does have lovely babies but i am biased!! I think she had the hang of it a little more this time round!!



JoJo said:


> Oh Katie ... 5 puppies on cuddle rotation .. I bet it is wonderful .. I appreciate the hard work element too .. but the cuddles make it all worth it ...


Cuddles= payment from these puppies!! I get them in return for cleaning up wee and poo every 5 minutes and keeping them supplied with food/toys and entertainment!! 
I don't mind work like this 

Every so often i get a 9.5kg lump on my knee to remind me which one is my girl!!


----------



## JoJo

Ahh Lola Love ... a lovely 9.5kg lump indeed ... 

Fudge is going to fit in perfectly with my girls .. they are not in a hurry to get up in the morning lol ..


----------



## lola24

Fudge took a dive head-first into the water bowl tonight- they were all charging around the room and she was knocked off course with a sneaky shoulder barge from a little apricot lady 
Luckily, as she is the water lover she thought it was all part of the fun!


----------



## JoJo

This apricot little lady is in big trouble .. good job she is soooo pretty or else   

Ahhh Fudge thought it was a game, little water baby .. have you not trained her to behave with water yet Katie lol .. shall I cover the house in thick towels  

Oh is she still sleeping in her fur lined princess bed ??


----------



## colpa110

That little Apricot lady is a real trouble maker...reminds me of someone I know


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> This apricot little lady is in big trouble .. good job she is soooo pretty or else
> 
> Ahhh Fudge thought it was a game, little water baby .. have you not trained her to behave with water yet Katie lol .. shall I cover the house in thick towels
> 
> Oh is she still sleeping in her fur lined princess bed ??


She loves the comfey beds! A real snuggle bum!



colpa110 said:


> That little Apricot lady is a real trouble maker...reminds me of someone I know


The apricot is the one who causes trouble in front of you- the others are just sneaky and do it when they think you aren't looking!!


----------



## JoJo

Apricot princess is a clever trouble maker for sure ... 

Oh I do love a puppy update


----------



## JoJo

lola24 said:


> She loves the comfey beds! A real snuggle bum!
> 
> 
> 
> The apricot is the one who causes trouble in front of you- the others are just sneaky and do it when they think you aren't looking!!



I am getting new snuggly fur blankets for my dogs .. just because Fudge likes her luxury fur ... ha ha ha 

Ahh they all sounds so cheeky and playful ..


----------



## MillieDog

Just catching up on this thread, was away from my computer for nearly 24hrs 

Such lovely stories coming out of Katie's puppy nursery, they sound like real characters  I hope we get to keep hearing about the adventures of Fudge as she grows up and who knows maybe a couple of the other puppies too.


----------



## Bertie Brown

Not long now JoJo


----------



## JoJo

Bertie Brown said:


> Not long now JoJo


Oh I am bursting with excitement Clare ... think little Fudge is gonna to be quite a cuddly girl and a bit of a character .. she is used to Lola, Izzi and Maggie (Katie's Dogs) so she will love my girls .. and she is used to lots of Katie cuddles therefore ready for my cuddles too   ...


----------



## Bertie Brown

JoJo said:


> Oh I am bursting with excitement Clare ... think little Fudge is gonna to be quite a cuddly girl and a bit of a character .. she is used to Lola, Izzi and Maggie (Katie's Dogs) so she will love my girls .. and she is used to lots of Katie cuddles therefore ready for my cuddles too   ...


Nothing like a cuddly poo  what time are you setting out to collect her?


----------



## JoJo

Early as possible lol .... ha ha ha ..


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> Early as possible lol .... ha ha ha ..


 I have images of jojo bouncing on the doorstep at 6am on Sunday!


----------



## KCsunshine

This thread makes me laugh out loud, what little characters those puppies are already! 

JoJo you sound like a kid on Christmas eve! You'll never be able to sleep the night before, lol!


----------



## JoJo

Katie ... be on the doorstep in PJ's ...  

Think I need some more photos just to keep me going today ...


----------



## JoJo

KCsunshine said:


> This thread makes me laugh out loud, what little characters those puppies are already!
> 
> JoJo you sound like a kid on Christmas eve! You'll never be able to sleep the night before, lol!


Such a kid really .. I can't sleep now ... I have her new collar and ID tag next to me now


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> Katie ... be on the doorstep in PJ's ...
> 
> Think I need some more photos just to keep me going today ...


......on the way x


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> Such a kid really .. I can't sleep now ... I have her new collar and ID tag next to me now


ooooh, they have been wearing puppy collars on an evening to get used to the feel of a collar- what colour did you choose?!


----------



## JoJo

She has a red puppy collar .. but think her big girl collar and lead will be orange to compliment her choccy coat ...


----------



## JoJo

Thanks for the update Katie and lovely photos ... 

I will share a few


----------



## wellerfeller

Pretty puppy!! You are a lucky lady JoJo.


----------



## lady amanda

Oh My GOD!!!! look at that Face!!!!!!! Jojo if I could I would be on a plane to come and meet that little girl!!! she looks just so sweet! give her a cuddle from me and Lady when you get her in your arms!!


----------



## Jeanie

I want her😊😍


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda

the second picture is seriously tugging at my heart!


----------



## Bertie Brown

Love, love, love her! She reminds me of Bertie when he was ickle..... and chocolate - lol


----------



## MillieDog

Preeetttttyyyyy girl, awwh, love her


----------



## MillieDog

MillieDog said:


> Preeetttttyyyyy girl, awwh, love her


I haven't read the new rules or the old rules come to that. But I think I noticed somewhere on here recently that you're supposed to write in The Queens Engligh  Think the above might not fall into that category  Slap wrist for me


----------



## lola24

I think puppy sqeak is an exception!!


----------



## Rustler

Jojo congratulations Fudge looks gorgeous.so cute, I bet you just can't wait to get her home. How could you not love that face.


----------



## Janev1000

She has such pretty eyes. Looking forward to LOTS of pics to come! x


----------



## lola24

Janev1000 said:


> She has such pretty eyes. Looking forward to LOTS of pics to come! x


So am i! 

I think she will have the same eyes as Lola- from her daddy!!


----------



## emmelg

Oooh I bet you can't wait to get her home, you may need a bigger sofa to fit the hubby on he he..

Can't wait to see some pics if all your girls together ( welcome back, ive missed your posts) xx


----------



## wellerfeller

MillieDog said:


> I haven't read the new rules or the old rules come to that. But I think I noticed somewhere on here recently that you're supposed to write in The Queens Engligh  Think the above might not fall into that category  Slap wrist for me


Definitely has to be the queens English on Jubilee weekend!


----------



## lola24

Fudge has just mastered the sofa (with the help of the beanbag)!! 


Both Daisy and Fudge have developed a worrying addiction.........


----------



## lola24

'Hey Fudge- i think i've just seen our names on here'!


----------



## KCsunshine

Awwwww, now that is just too cute!!!


----------



## emmelg

lola24 said:


> 'Hey Fudge- i think i've just seen our names on here'!


How cute x

Looks like she has the same coloring as my Bailey( well her head anyway) 

When his hair is parted I call him cruella de vil

Here's a pic


----------



## JoJo

Oh I am so pleased I popped online ... that laptop photo is poo'tastic  oh sorry, not the queen’s English .... 

Daisy (Clare's choccy parti puppy) you have your own thread too... Fudge will help you find it  she’s a technical genius now she can master the soft shhhh with help from the beanbag ....


----------



## lady amanda

OH MY GOD!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture!


----------



## emmelg

JoJo said:


> Oh I am so pleased I popped online ... that laptop photo is poo'tastic  oh sorry, not the queen’s English ....
> 
> Daisy (Clare's choccy parti puppy) you have your own thread too... Fudge will help you find it  she’s a technical genius now she can master the soft shhhh with help from the beanbag ....


Oops sorry, thought she was a black parti pup, must be my bad eyes( I blame it on the iPhone) lol x

Very cute x

Love the beanbag step, I didn't think Bailey would ever be able to master the sofa, we used to laugh so much at his attempts x


----------



## JoJo

Hey don't worry, black or choccy parti (we are not parti picky on here lol) .. both lovely poos ... ahh Bailey you may have to have a word with my Fudge and tell her how to master the sofa ... 

Think we may need a Bailey thread please.... with lots of photos please ... well it is the holiday weekend ....


----------



## MillieDog

JoJo said:


> Oh I am so pleased I popped online ... that laptop photo is poo'tastic  oh sorry, not the queen’s English ....
> 
> Daisy (Clare's choccy parti puppy) you have your own thread too... Fudge will help you find it  she’s a technical genius now she can master the soft shhhh with help from the beanbag ....


I'm probably being dim here, but need clarification on. Who's Daisy and is this the choccy parti pup in the same littler as Fudge. And if so, who's Clare.

Gosh I sound like my dad, when he see's something I've posted on Facebook and he doesn't follow. Difference is he's 83 and I'm not


----------



## lola24

MillieDog said:


> I'm probably being dim here, but need clarification on. Who's Daisy and is this the choccy parti pup in the same littler as Fudge. And if so, who's Clare.
> 
> Gosh I sound like my dad, when he see's something I've posted on Facebook and he doesn't follow. Difference is he's 83 and I'm not


Haha- Daisy IS the parti pup in Fudge's litter- Clare is a member on here and is Daisy's new mummy. She posted a thread titled 'disheartening search for a cockapoo puppy' or something similar.


----------



## MillieDog

lola24 said:


> Haha- Daisy IS the parti pup in Fudge's litter- Clare is a member on here and is Daisy's new mummy. She posted a thread titled 'disheartening search for a cockapoo puppy' or something similar.


Thanks Katie. She's my favourite, was trying to persuade hubby to let me contact you, but alas he put his foot down. Not something he gets away with very often.

So glad she has a new home. Will track down thread.


----------



## lola24

MillieDog said:


> Thanks Katie. She's my favourite, was trying to persuade hubby to let me contact you, but alas he put his foot down. Not something he gets away with very often.
> 
> So glad she has a new home. Will track down thread.


Hehe!! If i'm not careful, you lot 'down south' won't leave me with any puppies up this way!! 
Might have to move down your end just so i can see them!!


----------



## MillieDog

I've just caught up with the whole story, reading past threads. Didn't realise I was that busy these last few weeks and actually missed some threads.

So pleased for you Katie, you've produced a beautiful litter of cockapoos.


----------



## JoJo

Ha ha ha pleased you found the threads Julie ... isn't Daisy a little poppet ... I did umm and ahh over these puppies .... my daughter loved Daisy (choccy parti) so much .... and there are 2 yummy choccy boys too, one with white paws and bib sooooo cute .. and then thee is the clever apricot girl is very pretty too .. oh and Fudge Muffin .. it had to be my dream choccy poo for me .. but I did sway towards a choccy boy and parti girl for a while   

Julie a choccy parti would look amazing with Millie .. maybe next year you can work your magic on hubby .. reserve with Katie now .. oh I didn't type that did I .. naughty JoJo!!!


----------



## MillieDog

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha pleased you found the threads Julie ... isn't Daisy a little poppet ... I did umm and ahh over these puppies .... my daughter loved Daisy (choccy parti) so much .... and there are 2 yummy choccy boys too, one with white paws and bib sooooo cute .. and then thee is the clever apricot girl is very pretty too .. oh and Fudge Muffin .. it had to be my dream choccy poo for me .. but I did sway towards a choccy boy and parti girl for a while
> 
> Julie a choccy parti would look amazing with Millie .. maybe next year you can work your magic on hubby .. reserve with Katie now .. oh I didn't type that did I .. naughty JoJo!!!


Haha, that's exactly what I thought when I saw the choccy parti, instantly swayed by her.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Right so when does this new poo come home! Know I may have been a bit preoccupied by a bit of an indiscression but I really need my puppy fix as Minton is due home in 3 weeks (EEK!) so need to get my and Hattie's act in order. Hattie has no idea (bless her) that her life is about to change forever. Have nightmares she may hate Minton and we all end up in a totally impractical situation. All posetive posts here please!


----------



## Lolasmummy

Ooooh I bet you are so excited!!!!


----------



## lola24

Hey Jojo, just having a Fudge cuddle, getting some puppy kisses in whilst i can 

Colin is having Ted cuddles tonight......

This time tomorrow it will be you having puppy time  :jumping:


----------



## colpa110

lola24 said:


> Hey Jojo, just having a Fudge cuddle, getting some puppy kisses in whilst i can
> 
> Colin is having Ted cuddles tonight......
> 
> This time tomorrow it will be you having puppy time  :jumping:


He IS very cuddly...way cuddlier than Betty...well for tonight anyway!!!

He even went up to the ''toilet area'' of the garden by himself for a wee....I'm so impressed.....just loving the Ted meister!!


----------



## lola24

To be fair, i have forced them to cuddle from birth - to satisfy my puppy cuddling needs obviously!!


----------



## JoJo

Oh Sue .. please dont worry about Hattie & Minton .. they will click, some dogs get on instantly and others take a little time ... My puppy day is tomorrow .. so tomorrow night I will let you know how my girls are getting on ...  I cant wait ...

Colin .. I am so chuffed we have matching choccy poos .. does that make me Auntie JoJo .. not granny JoJo  lol .... we will get our puppies together for a lovely thread on here  

Julie - yes a choccy parti .. it has to be   I will let you know if I see any scrummy ones lol ... 

Katie - enjoy those cuddles ... I am feeling so excited xxx


----------



## colpa110

If it makes you Grandma JoJo ..it makes me Grandad Colin....no we are far tooo young and gorgeous for that


----------



## Jedicrazy

Jojo, good luck for your Fudge collection tomorrow. I know you will be so excited right now and I'm so looking forward to seeing your pics once she's home with the girls. Drive safe to Katie's and give the remaining pups a cuddle from me xxx


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> If it makes you Grandma JoJo ..it makes me Grandad Colin....no we are far tooo young and gorgeous for that


You do make me laugh ... we are family .. poo related


----------



## Pollypiglet

Have told Hattie that 'Auntie Jo' will be letting us know what to expect when Minton arrives! Currently she is asleep and uninterested but on her behalf I will soak up every useful bit of advice you can give!


----------



## JoJo

Jedicrazy said:


> Jojo, good luck for your Fudge collection tomorrow. I know you will be so excited right now and I'm so looking forward to seeing your pics once she's home with the girls. Drive safe to Katie's and give the remaining pups a cuddle from me xxx


Clare I can't sit still actually .. so excited for Colin and adore Ted .. and omg its my turn tomorrow ... had a word with my girls and told them all about their new friend .. Picnic jumped up with excitement (no shock there then) and Honey went and snuggled in the corner lol .. they will love her and Fudge is so used Maggie, Izzi and Lola she will adore my girls ... thats why I feel to happy having a Katie puppy to be honest ..


----------



## JoJo

Pollypiglet said:


> Have told Hattie that 'Auntie Jo' will be letting us know what to expect when Minton arrives! Currently she is asleep and uninterested but on her behalf I will soak up every useful bit of advice you can give!


No probs Sue I will share my experience with you .. I guess Minton is used to be around adult dogs in your breeders care, & he is fully raised in the home along with the other dogs .. I think this really helps when introducing a puppy to other dogs in the home .. also you may like to take Hattie with you when visiting Minton, let them sniff  

Ok I will let you know how the into goes tomorrow


----------



## Pollypiglet

JoJo said:


> No probs Sue I will share my experience with you .. I guess Minton is used to be around adult dogs in your breeders care, & he is fully raised in the home along with the other dogs .. I think this really helps when introducing a puppy to other dogs in the home .. also you may like to take Hattie with you when visiting Minton, let them sniff
> 
> Ok I will let you know how the into goes tomorrow


Idea is Hattie and Minton will meet at Pat's as Minton will not be going back to his siblings so they will in effect meet on neutral ground. Minton is the largest dog in the litter he seems quite chilled so time will tell. I am prepared for Hattie to have her nose put out of joint but she will get over it.I hope!


----------



## JoJo

Sounds like a good plan Sue ... they will be great play mates I am sure .... good age gap for them both to enjoy lots of puppy play together lol ... xxx


----------



## mariag

So excited for you JoJo, can't wait to see piccies of all your girls together at home


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Maria.. can you believe it, that cheeky Colin beat me to the puppies today (lol) .. he is snuggling his Ted right now and I have another sleep   

My puppy day tomorrow .. I will try my very best to get some photos posted tomorrow evening ... well it would be naughty if I kept her to myself wouldn't it .. I will share my choccy moment with my buddies xxx

Right must try to sleep tonight ... bet I dream of chocolate (no change there then... )

Catch up tomorrow .... yippy xxxxxxxx


----------



## mariag

Well of course he had to get Ted because he has such a gorgeous sister in Fudge.

Have the sweetest choccie dreams & see you when you are home with your new baby


----------



## colpa110

JoJo...what time is Fudge due home...I am checking for news on a hourly basis!!


----------



## JoJo

Ok she is home ... oh what a little poppet ... I have taken a few photos but not very good (sorry) just want to enjoy this moment .... but will try to do a photo session later tonight with the 3 of them ... so much fun here  




























Got to go .. got a seriously cute chubby choccy puppy to cuddle ...

A massive thank you to Katie for Fudge .. she is wonderful


----------



## mariag

Thanks for the update JoJo. She's soooooo gorgeous & looks like all 3 of your girls are getting along really well  XX


----------



## colpa110

Honey , fudge and picnic...delicious ......glad she is home safe and sound...I'm sure we will be comparing notes soon...Ted says to say hi!!!


----------



## JulesB

Yay Fudge is home too!! Picnic seems to be loving Fudge in the pics!!!

Can't wait to hear more and am very jealous of you and Colin with your new pups!!

x


----------



## wellerfeller

New puppy parents having a ball. Your new babies are so lovely!


----------



## Muttley Brody

Oh bless, she looks so tiny.


----------



## MillieDog

Welcome home Fudge, have a ball settling in with your 'big sisters' 
Looking forward to a group photo or two later on


----------



## JoJo

Fudge came in quite quiet and just enjoyed lots of cuddles with my daughter and of course me .. oh and snuggling on the sofa .. 

Lots of sniffing from all 3 girls .. mainly butt sniffing ... classy pack !!!

It didn't take her long to find her feet ... wees and one poo all in the garden ... lots of sliding on the wet kitchen floor (rainy day here) playing with Picnic ... they are all chilling out now hence why I am on here ...


----------



## JoJo

MillieDog said:


> Welcome home Fudge, have a ball settling in with your 'big sisters'
> Looking forward to a group photo or two later on


That may take a while .. I will try my best .. but Fudge only does 2 speeds, Sleeping or a High Speed dash lol .. 

I had Honey & Pics sat beautiful ready for a photo then this little choccy pudding just went charging past .. so funny .. 

That is exactly what she is like a little chubby chocolate pudding ... just scrummy  and her coat texture is so soft and curly ... 

I will keep trying with the photo ... may have to catch them asleep ...


----------



## JoJo

New nickname has to be Pudding ... the girls have all just had a pigs ear .. well lots of ear swapping actually .. Fudge is so chilled .. Picnic is a tease with the ears and Honey well she is Queen cockapoo lol .. "no I'll have that one too, thank you" .. what fun we are having .. all the family around our lovely girls .. xxx


----------



## emmelg

Glad she's settled in, she's stunning (picnic and honey too xx)

You lucky,lucky lady xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Lovely updates Jojo, sounds like Fudge is settling in beautifully . I laughed about the bit when you said you were trying to get a photo! Keep trying I'd love to see one of all three of your girls...the totally delicious Jojo pack...all named after sweet treats....hmmmm....you don't have a sweet tooth do you Jojo


----------



## JoJo

I am a cake and choccy monster  lol .. very sweet tooth ....

Oh Clare she is so chilled, just a choccy Pudding actually .. you would love her .. the group photo is a challenge, I will keep trying, but so easy to put the camera down and just have a poo snuggle instead lol .. xxx


----------



## Clare100

Love the pics jojo, I'm getting jealous... Can't wait to pick up my Daisy next weekend...xxx


----------



## lola24

I keep thinking that i have lost 2 puppies!! 
Each time i do a quick count, i panic that a couple have legged it out of the room!!

Then i realise, with a huge sigh of relief, that they are safe and happy with their new families!!


----------



## Sezra

Lovely updates JoJo  I am so pleased that she is settling in well. She is Gorrrrgeous!  xxx


----------



## Guest

Ahh, what sweet hearts! Look at how big Picnic is compared to Fudge. So so sweet. Congrats on your choccy poo. 

Nik
xx


----------



## mairi1

Oh Fudge is sooo sweet and innocent looking, glad all is going well ...:congrats: on your new addition x


----------



## mandym

Jojo how did i miss this,little fudge is home yipee!! How cute does she look with picnic.need to see lots more piccies xxx


----------



## JoJo

OMG trying to do an update for My Dogs Life .. but just don't have the time .. do a few sentences then get really distracted by 3 gorgeous poos ... 

Tried to take some more photos today ... lol what a giggle .... Fudge needs to learn sit- stay quickly


----------



## colpa110

How did you first night go????


----------



## JoJo

First night was a breeze .. put to bed at 10.30pm .. not a peep all night .. one wee on her puppy training pad ... we came down at 7.45am to find her still sleeping .. out in the garden for wee and poo .. what a clever puppy .. hope tonight is the same  

Hope Ted is being a good boy for you Colin xxx


----------



## KCsunshine

ahhh, I'm so happy for you. It all sounds great. She sounds like she fits in just perfectly. enjoy your happy puppy days!


----------



## dave the dog

Congratulations JoJo! Fudge is beautiful. Enjoy!

Meg & Benji xx


----------



## Pollypiglet

What you really need is Poo 4 (!) to even up the numbers. (Only jokeing, maybe?)


----------



## Jedicrazy

We need more Fudge pictures Jojo! Saw your update and pics on her on your blog but we NEED more! LOL 

Also a very big congratulations :congrats: on your other news!!!! :jumping:


----------



## annieb

Fudge is a little stunner welcome xxx


----------



## emmelg

Just read your updated blog congratulations, whoever gets the chance to own one of honeys babies will be a very happy mummy/daddy xx

When is her litter due?

How is she taking to being pregnant? 

Love your pics xxx


----------



## Janev1000

New thread needed now Fudge is home


----------



## JoJo

Fudge update .. two quiet nights, not a peep from her, wees on puppy training pads during the night.. but in the garden during the day... she has enjoyed a carrot and a pigs ear treat .. although there is some treat swapping with the girls as Fudge likes the pigs ear to be a little bit chewed by my bigs girls first lol .. so cute 

She has the most gorgeous eyes ... really beautiful ... I am totally smittten .. 

Hey, no digging in the water bowl yet, I have been waiting for it Katie  

Oh one funny thing, I did catch Picnic and Fudge after shredding a puppy pad all over the kitchen, they had white puppy pad fluff all over their noses .. and Honey was sat back, as if to say "don't worry mum, I know better and won't join in their silly behaviour" ... little tinkers, but very funny


----------



## Tressa

Loads of fun in your household, Jojo


----------



## JoJo

Full on poo fun here Teresa .. you would love it ... 

Although got three very soggy poos ... hey how do you dry 12 paws all at once??? answers on a postcard please ... I gave up and thought oh well wet paw prints will dry if iput the heating on (in June, I know, shocking) lol


----------



## colpa110

12 ..I'm just starting to get to grips with 8!!. How is Ted's big sister 
coming along??? Ted has certainly come out of his shell a bit more today and is starting to stand up to Miss bossy knickers but still a complete sweetie and very calm...the lady who takes care of Betty when I am at work came over to 
meet Ted today...she was completely smitten and said that she could see straight away he was a much calmer character and thought he will be the perfect companion for BBK..she has even said that she is not going to charge extra for another dog..a good sign of someone doing it for the love of dogs rather than the money... that makes me


----------



## JoJo

Oh Colin Ted sounds so much like Fudge.. she is very content .. has some puppy play with Picnic, and will push her luck with Honey when she is feeling brave ... lots of sleeping and cuddling ... 

Her coat is quite curly and she is a chubby girl hence the name Pudding .. I say she takes after her human mummy  .. me, not Katie lol 

Great news about your doggy day care .. the lady sounds lovely


----------



## Pollypiglet

Really great when you have help I have good neighbours who have helped me with all my dogs. Try to involve them in the choosing and puppy phase so hope all goes well hope Minton will be a calming influence!


----------



## JoJo

Pollypiglet said:


> Really great when you have help I have good neighbours who have helped me with all my dogs. Try to involve them in the choosing and puppy phase so hope all goes well hope Minton will be a calming influence!


Your turn next Sue with the puppy introduction thread .. I can't wait for Minton's thread


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hopefully going to see him this week pick up after 23 June. Not sure how Hattie will respond intend to let them meet in Pat's yard as Minton will not be going back to any puppies left. Trying to source a double car dog crate but Minton may come home on my neighbours lap! Hattie will be well upset but also she needs a canine playmate. Life is a bit quiet with just me not like a family with loads of commings and goings! The bedtime routine might be quite interesting! Hattie sleeps with me will see what Minton thinks of that!


----------



## JoJo

Oh Sue .. get lots of photos on this weeks visit please .. 

I am sure Hattie will love having a playmate ... and you will love watching them play  

Hey not sure how the night time routine will work .. you may have 2 poos in your bed ha ha ha .. hey I think MandyM has her 9 dogs in her bedroom .. may have that wrong though .. better than a snoring man  sorry to any men reading this ...


----------



## colpa110

That's OK...I have known a few snoring women


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> That OK...I have known a few snoring women


Sorry Colin .. don't take the snoring comment personally .. us women don't snore .. we just bore you men to sleep


----------



## JoJo

Just a quick update on .. Fudge Pudding ... 

We have just been on a family dog walk .. and couldn't leave Pudding behind, so she enjoyed some socialisation cuddled into JoJo's coat ... the rain held off and Fudge was very content ... although I have a dead arm now, she is a pudding  .. Honey was with hubby, Picnic was shared between me and my son ... yes I can hold a Puppy and walk Picnic ... the kids want to get me a baby/puppy carrier for Fudge ... she is sleeping now after enjoying the fresh air  .. really nice experience apart from the dead arm lol


----------



## Janev1000

Ah that sounds lovely! My only concern - and thankfully only the one! - about getting a second poo is sleeping arrangements - is Fudge sleeping in the same area as Honey & Picnic at night? Are they all in crates? - and if she did make a fuss, would it disturb the other two - or do you think they would just sleep and ignore?! Biscuit is a quiet as a mouse during the night but just wondering if a new and possibly noisier poo might make him join in too!! - especially early in the morning! x


----------



## Jedicrazy

JoJo said:


> Just a quick update on .. Fudge Pudding ...
> 
> We have just been on a family dog walk .. and couldn't leave Pudding behind, so she enjoyed some socialisation cuddled into JoJo's coat ... the rain held off and Fudge was very content ... although I have a dead arm now, she is a pudding  .. Honey was with hubby, Picnic was shared between me and my son ... yes I can hold a Puppy and walk Picnic ... the kids want to get me a baby/puppy carrier for Fudge ... she is sleeping now after enjoying the fresh air  .. really nice experience apart from the dead arm lol


That's sounds idyllic Jojo, apart from the dead arm of course! When can Fudge go walkies with her own four paws?


----------



## MillieDog

Yes, but what a lovely way to get a dead arm


----------



## JoJo

Janev1000 said:


> Ah that sounds lovely! My only concern - and thankfully only the one! - about getting a second poo is sleeping arrangements - is Fudge sleeping in the same area as Honey & Picnic at night? Are they all in crates? - and if she did make a fuss, would it disturb the other two - or do you think they would just sleep and ignore?! Biscuit is a quiet as a mouse during the night but just wondering if a new and possibly noisier poo might make him join in too!! - especially early in the morning! x


Fudge has an open crate with a puppy pen around it, so she has a toileting area if needed. They all sleep in the same room and I think having the older girls with her may help her settle as she has company .. Fudge has not made a peep since the first night .. very settled and excellent during the night ... she is still asleep when I come down at 7.30am ish ... 

I think you will find your new puppy will just fit in with Biscuits routine


----------



## caroleb

Jojo - Fudge is gorgeous. I'm so glad she's settling in so well, it gives me hope for when we get poo 2


----------



## JoJo

Jedicrazy said:


> That's sounds idyllic Jojo, apart from the dead arm of course! When can Fudge go walkies with her own four paws?


It was a bit of a crazy walk .. but hey I was so proud of my pudding on our family walk lol ... think around 3rd july is walkies time ..omg my arm will need a break by then ... may have to get a raised skateboard lol 



MillieDog said:


> Yes, but what a lovely way to get a dead arm


She is quiet a Pudding Julie ... my arm was dead but it was so nice to let her enjoy the fresh air with the family ...


Ok little update .. I was just playing fetch with Fudge & Picnic in the lounge and Fudge clearly hasnt got the hang of it .. she was fetching Picnic's ear .. yes Picnic went for the tug toy but Fudge went for Picnic's ear each time .. now they are play fighting, rolling around with mouthy play .. so funny ... oh and Honey is on hubby lap on the sofa lol ... right go to go and enjoy another game of fetch .. so much fun


----------



## Janev1000

JoJo said:


> Fudge has an open crate with a puppy pen around it, so she has a toileting area if needed. They all sleep in the same room and I think having the older girls with her may help her settle as she has company .. Fudge has not made a peep since the first night .. very settled and excellent during the night ... she is still asleep when I come down at 7.30am ish ...


I'd like one like Fudge please! i.e. no dawn chorus


----------



## Sarette

Fudge is lovely JoJo, I fancy a choccie type colour next


----------



## S.Claire

One word = adorable!!
Congratulations Jojo! Fudge is a beauty! xxx


----------



## Rufini

More photos please!!!


----------



## lady amanda

Yes please!


----------



## wilfiboy

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: dont know how I missed this thread, not sure if this is longer or Picnics reveal ????
Lovely puppies, lucky owners, well done Katie


----------



## JoJo

Ok I will get on the case for more pics


----------



## JoJo

Fudge ... Picnic is the Photo Frame lol ...

Fudge actually walks under Picnic and it looks so cute ... Picnic is her play tunnel


----------



## JoJo

My favourite photo taken today ... ahhh so cute 










Hope you like her ...


----------



## colpa110

Ah Ted's big sister... I think she is curlier than him??

I can imagine lying flat on the floor to take this photo??


----------



## wellerfeller

She is so cute!! Also managing to look like butter wouldn't melt here


----------



## lady amanda

So BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Ah Ted's big sister... I think she is curlier than him??
> 
> I can imagine lying flat on the floor to take this photo??


I think she was the curliest in the litter.. I am sure Katie can confirm... I asked Katie for a choccy, laid back character and curly coat .. not bad hey  

I did need to bend a bit to get this photo .. but not lying flat, as the floor needs a scrub lol ....



wellerfeller said:


> She is so cute!! Also managing to look like butter wouldn't melt here


Butter wouldn't melt .. ummmmm .. she is a little tinker really, well her chewing keeps me business, shall we say. She is generally very good though, very happy, playful, likes a snooze and a cuddle ... oh and she is so chubby too ...  



lady amanda said:


> So BEAUTIFUL!!!


I am so pleased you like her Mo


----------



## Salfordnurse

Love that Picture, of Fudge looking through the Picnic photo frame, kind of reminds me of the graduate poster with Dustin Hoffman lol.

Fudge is very very cute, looks a lot like my friend Nicola's Cockapoo Maisie.
I want a chocolate Poo now (sorry that sounds wrong)
I think a few of us on here will be planning a cockapoo kidnapping.

Simon and Poppy


----------



## embee

Lovely photos of Fudge JoJo


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Simon & Mandy xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Jojo, stunning photos  She is a looker, shame about the chewing...guess you can't have everything


----------



## Guest

So adorable xx


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Clare & Nik ... she is adorable ... 

As for the chewing, well I think she has got it that I don't approve .. I am a great growler when I am not giggling this cheeky puppy  ..


----------



## MillieDog

Thanks for the new photos JoJo, fudge is still lovely, cute and puddingie


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Julie .. she is just sooo yummy and snuggly  you would love her ...


----------



## mariag

OMG JoJo, I'm in love with her. She is just sooooo scrummy :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo

Maria .. I am so pleased you love her ...


----------



## Janev1000

I'm in love with her too! JoJo you might have to be responsible if I end up getting a choccie one day!! x


----------



## JoJo

I can take the blame Jane .. well only of I share it with Colin lol ... I must admit I love the choccies .. always have .. 

Jane do you know the predicted colour of your new puppies litter? may there be a choccy for you   how exciting ....


----------



## Janev1000

Oh yes definitely Colin's fault too! The predicted colour is dark apricot/red basing on it being the same parents as last year. I keep having mild panics that there won't be enough or any girls born but they had nine pups last year so fingers crossed! I really want an apricot/red this time but would definitely like a choccie one day....x


----------



## colpa110

Remember multi couloured swap shop....think we should have a multi coloured dog swap...we can all take turns with each others dogs so we can get a 'fix' of each colour
Would like to try a red....or Black and tan or......


----------



## Beth Watkins

How gorgeous is fudge!!!! She's adorable!! 

I'm trying to upload pictures up but it isn't allowing me! 

What a beauty! How old is fudge? x x


----------



## Kodysmom

Fudge is adorable. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## JoJo

Thank you so much .. Fudge is 10 weeks old ... and having a snooze at this very moment, been a busy day for her


----------



## Amh59

Fudge is so adorable and is very lucky to have such a nice home. She reminds me of my favourite chocolate - a champagne truffle. Have a cuddle for me.


----------



## JoJo

Andrea she was nearly called Truffle  Pleased you like her 

I took her for a carry (well she can't go on the pavement yet) yesterday .. just Fudge and I on a little walk together and she is so chilled, almost fell asleep in my arms .. she did break a few hearts as everyone I bumped into wanted her .. xx


----------



## JoJo

Quick update of FUDGE...

She is 12 weeks old and went on her first walk today .. what good fun .. 3 happy waggy tail poos and me ..

She is a chewer and is quite keen to ignore her stag bar, ham bone and rope toy to bite door frames, door step, furniture and today the new thing to bite is the wall .. yes the wall, a nice corner section of wall now has Fudge puppy tooth print effect .. looks like the filler will be out tonight ... 

It feels like she has been her ages as she is so settled and following the lead of me and her new friends.. the good bits .. and the bad lol 

I will try to get some more photos taken soon xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown

I bet Fudge loved her first walk! Some more photos of the scrummy girl would be fab... in fact of all your scrummy girls would be brilliant!


----------



## lady amanda

Oh! I am so glad she enjoyed her walk! 
that is great! What a little muppet chewing the wall...silly girl! 
Lady started to chew the corener of the couch...which I quickly doused in the sour apple spray...thank fully that is the only biting of expensive things that she did.


----------



## JoJo

Never had a chewer before ... so she is keeping me on my toes .. I mean the wall ..it cant have tasted very nice ... lets hurry up and get past this stage or I may not have a house left lol ... 

Good job she is so beautiful and scrummy ... I did give her 'the growl' as I picked the wall plaster off the floor ... 

All the joys of poo ownership .. 

I will try to get some photos of the chewer in action lol .. only joking .. I will get some cute ones instead .. or even a few photos on a walk xxx


----------



## colpa110

JoJo said:


> Never had a chewer before ... so she is keeping me on my toes .. I mean the wall ..it cant have tasted very nice ... lets hurry up and get past this stage or I may not have a house left lol ...
> 
> Good job she is so beautiful and scrummy ... I did give her 'the growl' as I picked the wall plaster off the floor ...
> 
> All the joys of poo ownership ..
> 
> I will try to get some photos of the chewer in action lol .. only joking .. I will get some cute ones instead .. or even a few photos on a walk xxx


Well I guess your luck had to run out sometime ...Betty was a terrible chewer...watch our for the corners of your skirting boards!! Ted hardly chews or nips at all...he is such a good boy xx


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> Never had a chewer before ... so she is keeping me on my toes .. I mean the wall ..it cant have tasted very nice ... lets hurry up and get past this stage or I may not have a house left lol ...
> 
> Good job she is so beautiful and scrummy ... I did give her 'the growl' as I picked the wall plaster off the floor ...
> 
> All the joys of poo ownership ..
> 
> I will try to get some photos of the chewer in action lol .. only joking .. I will get some cute ones instead .. or even a few photos on a walk xxx


 Fudge!! That is not being a good girl!! Izzi was a terrible chewer- still can be with certain things but Maggie and Lola haven't ever touched a thing!
Hope that habit resolves soon!!



colpa110 said:


> Well I guess your luck had to run out sometime ...Betty was a terrible chewer...watch our for the corners of your skirting boards!! Ted hardly chews or nips at all...he is such a good boy xx


Ahh, go on colin- rub it in!!


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Well I guess your luck had to run out sometime ...Betty was a terrible chewer...watch our for the corners of your skirting boards!! Ted hardly chews or nips at all...he is such a good boy xx


Thanks for that mate  ... 




lola24 said:


> Fudge!! That is not being a good girl!! Izzi was a terrible chewer- still can be with certain things but Maggie and Lola haven't ever touched a thing!
> Hope that habit resolves soon!!
> 
> Ahh, go on colin- rub it in!!


Ok Izzi is to blame then  in the best possible way .. she has gained her mothers good looks at chewing habit ... 

Filler has been applied ... I am on to this little choccy pudding ..


----------



## Janev1000

Haha! you have a chewy fudge brownie! - my favourite type!! bet she's very cute with it too!....maybe some of the bitter chew spray might help deter her? It certainly stopped Biscuit trying to chew the skirting. x


----------



## colpa110

Sorry JoJo... I couldn't resist...sounds like miss Fudge cake is a bossy knickers mark II


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Jane ... It is like DIY SOS here .. repairing after puppy biting lol ... trick this evening was peanut butter .. that kept her busy and stopped her biting my house apart .. ahh love her, she is not that bad


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Sorry JoJo... I couldn't resist...sounds like miss Fudge cake is a bossy knickers mark II


Miss Chewy Bum .. more like .. I am just not used to puppies wanting to chew door frames, walls, sofas etc .. mine have always been keen on a trainer or shoe ... but a wall lol ... repair work has started and I hope my growl has put her off doing it again .. ummmm

Hey Colin if you tease me me about Miss Chewy Bum .. I will swap puppies with you ..


----------



## colpa110

I've done my time with a chewer....but hey I am always happy to help...a tub of polyfiller is on its way over!!


----------



## JoJo

Make sure its a big tub please Colin lol ... 

Ahh little Pudding doesn't know what I am saying about her .. I am naughty focusing on the naughty bit of her being a chewer ... 

On a positive note ... 4 weeks with Fudge .... quiet through the night from 1st night, no weeing on puppy pads after approx 10 days, easy to toilet train (unless it is tipping down with rain as shes not keen on trips to the garden in the rain), plays wonderfully with older dogs (although a bit puppy nippy), had a lovely first walk, is totally gorgeous (lovely choccy wavy coat and beautiful eyes), enjoys a cuddle (chilled out puppy) ... see a little bit of chewing is not so bad afterall lol ...


----------



## colpa110

Ahh see the good outweighs the bad....

Katie if you are still on here....I need to have a word about trade descriptions...
are you sure you sold me a Cockapoo....Ted is more like Cockapig(let)...he is sooo food motivated...Betty licks around the dishwasher , Ted will actually get in it.... seriously he will do anything for food..I'm hoping this will make him easy to train, early signs are good, he will already sit, do a sort of down, and will 'come' if he knows you have food!!


----------



## MillieDog

Love the banter between you all. Naughty Fudge deciding she likes the taste of plaster over her lovely toys. Maybe stick one of her toys to the wall, that way she'll ignore the toy and the wall too


----------



## lady amanda

HAHAH Julie you just made me laugh!!! I got an image of Jojo with a roll of duct tape, taping random toys to her walls....hahahaha


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Ahh see the good outweighs the bad....
> 
> Katie if you are still on here....I need to have a word about trade descriptions...
> are you sure you sold me a Cockapoo....Ted is more like Cockapig(let)...he is sooo food motivated...Betty licks around the dishwasher , Ted will actually get in it.... seriously he will do anything for food..I'm hoping this will make him easy to train, early signs are good, he will already sit, do a sort of down, and will 'come' if he knows you have food!!


Hey I have a dishwasher climber too .. and a chubby choccy poo   



MillieDog said:


> Love the banter between you all. Naughty Fudge deciding she likes the taste of plaster over her lovely toys. Maybe stick one of her toys to the wall, that way she'll ignore the toy and the wall too


Hey Julie I googled 'Plaster Flavour Puppy Toys' .. but no luck .. please let me know if you find any lol ... what a giggle  



lady amanda said:


> HAHAH Julie you just made me laugh!!! I got an image of Jojo with a roll of duct tape, taping random toys to her walls....hahahaha


Wall is repaired ... ready and waiting for the next chewing disaster now ... hopefully now she is out and about on walks she may be more content and not fancy chewing my house .. lol wishful thinking maybe


----------



## lola24

colpa110 said:


> Ahh see the good outweighs the bad....
> 
> Katie if you are still on here....I need to have a word about trade descriptions...
> are you sure you sold me a Cockapoo....Ted is more like Cockapig(let)...he is sooo food motivated...Betty licks around the dishwasher , Ted will actually get in it.... seriously he will do anything for food..I'm hoping this will make him easy to train, early signs are good, he will already sit, do a sort of down, and will 'come' if he knows you have food!!


Ah,erm, yes...... that is another of Izzi's little traits which may have passed on, erm, cough!!

Izzi is the greediest dog i know- when she was about 4 months old she scaled the (extra tall) puppy pen to help herself to a bag of liver treats!! Anything for food! On the bright side, she was a wizz to train!!! 

Lola is not a huge food fiend though- liver she likes but she is far from greedy!


----------



## JoJo

Katie I am worried about your cough ... lol ...

I have seen so many traits in Picnic from her parents as she developed from a puppy and now I can enjoy seeing Izzi traits in Fudge ... I love it, even the cheeky bits .. like dishwasher sniffing .. 

Oh by the way she has another paddle today in the water bowl ?????!!!!!????


----------



## MillieDog

lady amanda said:


> HAHAH Julie you just made me laugh!!! I got an image of Jojo with a roll of duct tape, taping random toys to her walls....hahahaha


Good description 

I guess JoJo could always duck tape Fudge to the wall instead !!!


----------



## lady amanda

HAHAHAH! oh no! not sure she would like that.. I would love a pic of her having a good chew on the wall tho....Lady actually likes the taste of drywall, she comes around when I am doing patching, and when we were finishing the basement. lol. silly pups!
so cool that some traits are built right in!


----------



## JoJo

The walls must be tasty .. but its not just walls .. its UPVC door frames, sofas, trainers ... stop laughing you lot .. you are meant to be my cockapoo buddies ...

Luckily no damage to sofa as I caught her in the act, just going in for the chew ... the door step has been fixed, the door frame can't be fixed (its just been Fudge'ed), wall repaired this evening, trainers knackered ... 

Picnic had a trainer when she was a puppy .. so Fudge can get away with that one ... I dont mind them chewing and even damaging toys or things left on the floor .. but chewing walls, furniture and 'the house' is a no no .. I know you're laughing


----------



## MillieDog

Yes JoJo, you are making me smile. I'm imagining your poor house slowly gaining holes. 

Out of interest are the toys all Honey's & Picnic's. Maybe she feels they are not hers to play with. Any excuse to go toy shopping.  Or a bone perhaps, seems Fudge is keen on getting her teeth into something pretty tough.


----------



## Janev1000

I'm definitely laughing here! - you know the vintage look is very 'in' these days! x


----------



## colpa110

lola24 said:


> Ah,erm, yes...... that is another of Izzi's little traits which may have passed on, erm, cough!!
> 
> Izzi is the greediest dog i know- when she was about 4 months old she scaled the (extra tall) puppy pen to help herself to a bag of liver treats!! Anything for food! On the bright side, she was a wizz to train!!!
> 
> Lola is not a huge food fiend though- liver she likes but she is far from greedy!


Is there anything else you would like to get off your chest...oohh err...what I mean is that now would be a good time to come clean about any other little habits you may have 'neglected' to tell us


----------



## colpa110

JoJo said:


> The walls must be tasty .. but its not just walls .. its UPVC door frames, sofas, trainers ... stop laughing you lot .. you are meant to be my cockapoo buddies ...
> 
> Luckily no damage to sofa as I caught her in the act, just going in for the chew ... the door step has been fixed, the door frame can't be fixed (its just been Fudge'ed), wall repaired this evening, trainers knackered ...
> 
> Picnic had a trainer when she was a puppy .. so Fudge can get away with that one ... I dont mind them chewing and even damaging toys or things left on the floor .. but chewing walls, furniture and 'the house' is a no no .. I know you're laughing


Yep definitely laughing... Would love to see some pictures of Fudges handy work...poor Ken, I hope he enjoys DIY.....just a word of warning ..Bettys chewing got much worse before it got better...oh happy days xx


----------



## JoJo

MillieDog said:


> Yes JoJo, you are making me smile. I'm imagining your poor house slowly gaining holes.
> 
> Out of interest are the toys all Honey's & Picnic's. Maybe she feels they are not hers to play with. Any excuse to go toy shopping.  Or a bone perhaps, seems Fudge is keen on getting her teeth into something pretty tough.


Fudge had a lovely selection of new toys .. umm didnt last long between Pics & Pudding .. I am always replacing toys


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Yep definitely laughing... Would love to see some pictures of Fudges handy work...poor Ken, I hope he enjoys DIY.....just a word of warning ..Bettys chewing got much worse before it got better...oh happy days xx


DIY SOS last night .. patched up the wall shall we say ... ummm

Thanks for the info about it getting worse .. she has so much too chew today I am falling over ham bones, antler chews and tug toys .. warning Fudgy I am on to you   

Seriously shes been a little darling today, lovely walk and no chewing of anything she shouldn't be ... although she did take a paddle in the water bowl ...


----------



## lady amanda

we need an updated video of the water bowl paddle!!! ah I can just imagine it is one of those...look how cute she is doing naughty things! hahahah


----------



## JoJo

I will try to capture some naughty moments on video .. see what I can do


----------



## lady amanda

can't wait!! especially the paddle!!  silly fudge


----------



## Bini

Hi JoJo, 
haven't been on this page for a while and what a nice surprise to read you finally getting a chocci poo yourself 
Lucky you having the chance to have a tiny puppy in your arms and at home soon. She looks sooo sweet, watch out that she doesn't get snatched xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Jojo, what a wonderful read, Fudge's antics are cracking me up (or is that the walls.. :laugh. 

Perhaps try the spray that Jane suggested, either that or move in to a tent for the summer!

lol Lovely Fudge.


----------



## JoJo

I very happy choccy poo owner .. Fudge has only chewed her ham bone, left the walls alone today ... see maybe she is a clever girl after all ... 

Been busy here though .. I haven't taken my eyes of her or the walls .. ha ha ha ...


----------



## MillieDog

Good girl little Pudding Fudge, ham bone is so much nicer than Polyfiller.

Maybe a good mix of fresh air walks and ham bones and the wall, the skirting board, the door frame, the sofa, the cushions and Ken's leg, will soon be all forgotten.


----------



## JoJo

Tomorrow a pigs ear or polyfiller treat .. I wonder what she will prefer ha ha ha ...


----------



## MillieDog

Pigs ear with polyfiller down the ear canal 

JoJo have you seen this thread is almost at 400 comments and 7000 views, how wonderful is that. Its obviously a very popular, feel good thread.


----------



## JoJo

Well its all about crazy cockapoo banter on this thread.. I blame you lots for making it so long   but love the feel good factor .. you are a great bunch .. get that meet sorted  .. no polyfiller jokes ... although my laughter lines could do with a bit of DIY SOS


----------



## JoJo

Oh wow .. Fudge has a new trick .. no not chewing ... yippy  

When she wags her tail her whole back end wags, she is a chubby little lady and it is so funny .. I will capture it tomorrow on video .. she has had the whole family in stitches .. it is so cute. 

Oh and more fun news, she had her first off lead run with Honey & Picnic .. she stuck close and came back when we called teh big girls back ... the grass in the field is quite long but she managed it by sticking close behind the others who flatten the grass fro her or she just sat still until we rescued her .. so sweet ...


----------



## lady amanda

awww...Jojo! so cute! can't wait to see miss wiggle bum!!


----------



## JoJo

It is so funny Mo .. her whole back end moves, what a happy puppy I have .. someone said I should have called her J-Lo .. because of her butt!!!!


----------



## lady amanda

JoJo said:


> It is so funny Mo .. her whole back end moves, what a happy puppy I have .. someone said I should have called her J-Lo .. because of her butt!!!!


HAHAHAH! awww...I can just imagine!!!


----------



## MillieDog

I know exactly what you mean about the whole back end wiggling. Millie does the same when she is particularly pleased to see someone. Its so funny seeing her trying to wag her tail, wiggle her bum and walk towards them at the same time.


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit does this too and has the cutest wiggle when he walks too! He just makes us laugh as he looks such an odd little shape but is funny and cute at the same time! x


----------



## Turi

When Saffi is excited (like every minute of every day!) she wags so much she can't walk straight. We call her our little banana...!


----------



## Jedicrazy

loving the description of Fudge's waggy bum! Look forward to seeing some pics/video


----------



## JoJo

Quick Pudding update ... she is now 12 weeks old ... 

Oh and she is so chubby with a lovely wavy/curly coat ... 

I think the chewing has stopped .. well I haven't noticed any chewing anyway apart from bones, chew, toys etc ... and the walls haven't fallen down lol 

The paddling in the water bowl still happens some days ... 

She is not keen on going in the garden in the rain .. so we do get a pee pee puddle on the floor now and again .. 

Night night routine is perfect ... 

She is enjoying her walks ... 

I think she will be quiet a character ...


----------



## KCsunshine

13 weeks already!! yikes, time flies when your having so much fun. You need to update your little avatar pic there for your trio of Poo's!


----------



## MillieDog

JoJo said:


> Quick Pudding update ... she is now 13 weeks old ...
> 
> Oh and she is so chubby with a lovely wavy/curly coat ...
> 
> I think the chewing has stopped .. well I haven't noticed any chewing anyway apart from bones, chew, toys etc ... and the walls haven't fallen down lol
> 
> The paddling in the water bowl still happens some days ...
> 
> She is not keen on going in the garden in the rain .. so we do get a pee pee puddle on the floor now and again ..
> 
> Night night routine is perfect ...
> 
> 
> 
> She is enjoying her walks ...
> 
> I think she will be quiet a character ...


Sounds perfect to me. So glad the walls are staying put now
I wish Millie didn't like the rain, but nothing stops her going outside. Constantly having to wipe her wet paws 

Defo you need to update your avatar, when you manage to get all three in one place and sitting still - maybe some time


----------



## JoJo

Oh yes will get the avatar sorted for you ladies ..... that will be interesting .. may take fifty photo attempts .. but I will get the perfect pic in the end lol   

Oh Julie I get wet paw prints from Honey and Picnic ... and after the walks .. and after Fudge has has a paddle in the water bowl .. my house is a constant PAW PRINT lol


----------



## MillieDog

Glad its not just me who has to battle with paw prints


----------



## JoJo

I have given up wiping paws .. just let it get wet then clean it .. ha ha ha .. one woman and 12 paws to wipe .. not easy


----------



## JoJo

LOL I thought Fudge was 13 weeks old .. however I really need to check the calendar more carefully ... she is only 12 weeks old and 13 weeks old next Tuesday ... Thanks Colin for helping me out lol ...

Think the chewing may have stopped .. well its been a week and no damage to the house .. but the wee accidents are still happening .... piddly pups hey


----------



## JoJo

Fudge meets Ted .... I wonder if they know they are related ... 

Sorry Colin we are related too .. bad luck matey xxx

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/07/10/fudge-at-3-months-old/


----------



## Rufini

So cute  I love little Fudge muffin  And I love that she is getting on well with your house that is FULL of cockapoos! You are truely a cockapoo lady!


----------



## JoJo

Rufini said:


> So cute  I love little Fudge muffin  And I love that she is getting on well with your house that is FULL of cockapoos! You are truely a cockapoo lady!


So pleased you like her Ruth .. she is a bit of a piddle pants at times


----------



## Rufini

JoJo said:


> So pleased you like her Ruth .. she is a bit of a piddle pants at times


Problem is I see how cute she is, and you know I LOVE the choccies as much as you do.....It makes me want another! I am trying to weedle my boyfriend down but I know it is better not to get another one now.... just a little brother for Vincent, how cute would that be!


----------



## JoJo

Oh Ruth ... the choccies are gorgeous .... work your magic on your boyfriend .. dont ask me about having 2, really I am the wrong person to ask .. I think everyone should have 2 cockapoos   only teasing ... one is lovely but with two it is so much fun to see tehm play together .. I found it was easier with 2 than 1, however 3 is quite full on but that is due to Fudge being so young ...


----------



## Rufini

JoJo said:


> Oh Ruth ... the choccies are gorgeous .... work your magic on your boyfriend .. dont ask me about having 2, really I am the wrong person to ask .. I think everyone should have 2 cockapoos   only teasing ... one is lovely but with two it is so much fun to see tehm play together .. I found it was easier with 2 than 1, however 3 is quite full on but that is due to Fudge being so young ...


Yes, I've heard that 2 can be no different to having one. Plus we're worried that Vincent is _too_ attached to us! He doesn't like being away from mum and dad...
It's all down to money..........If I had ~£1000 spare I totally WOULD! Plus to see all the little puppy pictures we missed out with Vincent would be so amazing.

*sigh*


----------



## JoJo

Ok little Fudge Puppy update ... 

Warning all new puppy owners ... do not read or look ha ha ha 

All puppies are different and I have never had such a chewer before .. but Fudge has a particular taste for walls and skirting boards ... 

Hey don't get me wrong she is adorable, so cuddly, loving, fairly responsive, has a fabulous nature, great with other dogs and a joy to be around ... just the chewing is new to me .. oh and toilet training can be a bit hit and miss (not helped by bad weather), she is great for 3 days or so then a few accidents .. all the fun of puppy ownership .... 

This is what you DON'T chew Fudge ...










This is what you can chew ... get stuck into your ham bone, not our walls missy...










As if this puppy could chew a wall ... she is just wonderful


----------



## Muttley Brody

She is so adorable, what a beautiful looking face she has. I love seeing how she has changed.


----------



## JoJo

She is pretty (well I think so) ... I think I can see past the chewing though when I look into her beautiful eyes ... what a softy I am


----------



## Bertie Brown

love, love, love Fudge but what a little tinker she is for chewing your walls!


----------



## JoJo

Clare, you would love a Fudge cuddle .... 

Hubby comes home from work as does a wall check now .. I hear him saying "Hey F-Lo what you chewed today?" .. all she does is shake her whole back end in a cute tail wagging way at him ... ahh she is lovely xxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Lol you couldn't be cross little monkey x


----------



## Rufini

Soooo cute


----------



## colpa110

If it makes you feel any better Betty's chewing was even worse....not the walls but oh my poor skirting boards....luckily Ted does not share her passion for plaster or MDF ( but anything edible he is so first in line!!!!)


----------



## JoJo

Colin I was waiting for you to Laugh .. good job you didn't or else  

Hey you should be working anyway .. 

Did Betty stop the chewing when her puppy teeth came out? ... I think Fudge has only lost one puppy tooth so far .. most probably it is stuck in the plaster somewhere lol... 
Oh F-Lo you are a little tinker ...


----------



## colpa110

I hate to tell you this but NO In fairness a lot of Betty's skirting board chewing went on when she was home alone without company and I think it just gave her something to do...she has not done it for a few Months now though....

I know a good chippy if you need one


----------



## JulesB

Bless Fudge!!!! How could you be cross with that cute face!!!

X


----------



## lady amanda

she is sooooo gorgeous!!! silly girl stick with the bones and chews...what a face...can't be mad at her for long.


----------



## Janev1000

She is totally adooooorable! I think the wall chewing just adds to her cheekiness! x


----------



## JoJo

Just taken her on the muddiest walk ever not sure if it was a good idea now... I mean really muddy I was sliding all over the place ... the kitchen is covered in mud.. I am knackered, wet and muddy.. but Fudge is exhausted  thought it may take her mind off the wall for today ... 

Colin send the chippy over please ... cakes and tea will be waiting xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

oh my Jojo, when you said eating the wall I didn't think you meant that much! Fudge you are a little monkey, good job your Mummy loves you! Looks like you need a plasterer andy a chippie


----------



## Ali79

Gorgeous photos of beautiful Poos  x


----------



## MillieDog

Fudge is gorgeous, I can't believe for one minute that she is the one who is chewing your walls and skirting boards. Are you sure you haven't got mice


----------



## tosh

Fudge is a very pretty girl indeed. Well done! I take my hat off to you. Coping with one poo is exhausting so I can't even imagine what it must be like with three! is it like with children? AFter the first one it gets easier?


----------



## JoJo

Well I found having one dog harder than having two .. I guess it is because all your focus is on one and one needs more play etc .. when you have two they play together, learn from each other and you do get double the fun .. oh and double the poo to pick up, double the expense ... but I did find two easier .. ok then 3 .. well its all to do with age at the moment, as we all know having a puppy take lots of care, training, etc ... but when Fudge is approx 6-8 months then yes the 3 of them will be so much easier ... it is full on with a puppy regardless if you have 2 older dogs or none lol ...

The good bit about having 3 is I can take one for a 1:1 walk and leave two to keep each other company .. I know that may sound strange .. but my girls will walk so well 1:1 and enjoy mixing the walk routine up at times .. so for me 3 works .. 4 however well you never know but not yet .. Fudge needs to grow up first .. 

Oh and number 2 and 3 puppies do settle quicker as they have company and other dogs to learn from .. they dont bark or howl in the early days and do fit into your existing routine .. plus you are more confident as a dog owner and go with the flow with another dog .. so yes I guess it is a little bit similar to having kids .. but hey cockapoos dont answer back or come with homework .. lol .. only joking my kids are my world even with a bit of answering back


----------



## colpa110

well, that all makes perfect sense


----------



## JoJo

Ha ha ha .. Julie, Fudge could be a large rounded brown mouse ... not any other kind of mice eating the walls ... as Fudge has be caught ....

I caught Fudge red handed today .. she was just going in for the big chew on another skirting board .. I growled at her and she looked at me as if to say "what 'Im not allow to do this!" .. think we have a plan .. she is a clever girl and knows I am not happy when I growl .. sounds so funny, I know, but it really does work .. her head dropped and she looks quite sheepish ... 

Does anyone else growl at their dogs? .. or am I completely mad?? Actually don't answer that .... 

I growl when I wipe up wee accidents which really should be avoided, especialy if you have been playing/spending time in the garden then puppy comes in and wees in the house .. that is growl worthy lol ...

I growled when they ripped and chewed their lovely dog cushions .. there was cushion stuffing all over the kitchen /.... looking like snow balls everywhere .. yep growl worthy and hasn't happened since .. 

Pooooo .. Honey has just let off un-ladylike wind next to me ... yuk I have to go


----------



## lady amanda

LMAO!!!!!!!! Jojo! you kill me! you are so funny!


----------



## MillieDog

Can I just put it on the record, that I don't Growl at Millie. 

TBH I hadn't really thought about it, maybe I should give it a go


----------



## colpa110

A growling JoJo - now there's a scray thought


----------



## JoJo

Not too much growling today .. we have had a fab day actually.

We went on our first mini meet and it was fab, I must make more time for cockapoo meets as I loved it. Wonderful dogs, lovely friends & cute kids too.

It is confirmed Fudge is a chubby poo .. you can't feel her bones and she is rounded lol.


----------



## MillieDog

She's a lovely puppy poo. Nothing wrong with a bit of cuddliness.

Do I keep my job as weather girl


----------



## JoJo

MillieDog said:


> She's a lovely puppy poo. Nothing wrong with a bit of cuddliness.
> 
> Do I keep my job as weather girl


You keep your job as ILMC Weather Girl and you get promoted to mini meet organiser too. 

I had such a fab time yesterday and can't wait for the next one if I'm honest. Lovely day, wonderful friends, and the kids & dogs well they were all great....


----------



## MillieDog

JoJo said:


> You keep your job as ILMC Weather Girl and you get promoted to mini meet organiser too.
> 
> I had such a fab time yesterday and can't wait for the next one if I'm honest. Lovely day, wonderful friends, and the kids & dogs well they were all great....


Oh dear ! I'm a born organiser don't tempt me


----------



## mariag

JoJo said:


> Does anyone else growl at their dogs? .. or am I completely mad?? Actually don't answer that ....


If you're mad JoJo then that makes 2 of us as I growl at Oakley when he's a naughty boy


----------



## JoJo

Little Fudge update ... 

Fudge is 16 weeks old tomorrow (hope I have that right Colin??)

I hope I am not tempting fate by sharing this news with you, but I think the wall chewing has stopped and the toilet training seems to have been mastered .. I am sure we will have a few blips, but at the moment thing are looking good .. we can no longer call her piddle pants. 

She is a very happy puppy, loves to wag her butt..I would say tail but her whole back end wags ... 

She loves a cuddle and her eyes are beautiful....

I must say I haven't had to try too hard with training, she follows my other dogs and will sit and lie down without too much effort, and recall, well she will come back to me .... sometimes (the distractions are still more interesting, but we will work on that) ... 

I will get some more pics soon .. for all you chocolate lovers xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody

JoJo said:


> Little Fudge update ...
> 
> Fudge is 16 weeks old tomorrow (hope I have that right Colin??)
> 
> I hope I am not tempting fate by sharing this news with you, but I think the wall chewing has stopped and the toilet training seems to have been mastered .. I am sure we will have a few blips, but at the moment thing are looking good .. we can no longer call her piddle pants.
> 
> She is a very happy puppy, loves to wag her butt..I would say tail but her whole back end wags ...
> 
> She loves a cuddle and her eyes are beautiful....
> 
> I must say I haven't had to try too hard with training, she follows my other dogs and will sit and lie down without too much effort, and recall, well she will come back to me .... sometimes (the distractions are still more interesting, but we will work on that) ...
> 
> I will get some more pics soon .. for all you chocolate lovers xxx


Thanks for a lovely update. Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## JoJo

Kaye will try to get some photos on our walk tomorrow


----------



## Very muddy

What a gorgeous puppy. Very beautiful. X


----------



## wellerfeller

I am glad Fudge has given up the wall diet, it's not good for a girls figure 

Can't wait to see how much she has grown!


----------



## Muttley Brody

wellerfeller said:


> I am glad Fudge has given up the wall diet, it's not good for a girls figure
> 
> I like it


----------



## Janev1000

Would love to see a Fudge pic! (pressure, pressure!) x


----------



## colpa110

Yep, our babies are 16 weeks old today!! I met a little cockapoo out on a walk the other day, she was only a couple of weeks younger but less than half the size...we have chunky monkies for sure
Trainers were raving in puppy class last night how clever Ted is...but really it is just because he is sooo greedy and will do anything for a treat


----------



## Sandiann

Oh my god she is scrumptious.


----------



## Guest

Fudge is gorgeous 

xx


----------

